# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt4



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers shelley

im home, roads are clear and the sun is shining but is it gona snow again!!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just bookmarking


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

plan of action

to take crimbo tree down, make a cuppa and book our 4D scan for the end of january....how exciting


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

you'll love the 4d!
snowed here for about 2.5 mins lol suns out and the sky is blue!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm home too ..... and also have sunshine not snow - oops.

Michelle - naughty girl going out in the snow - hope you are ok, hun   

Sounds like a nice afternoon Kara  

I really should do some work - but feel an afternoon nap coming on lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It is coming down here thick and fast, i am making an exectutive decision and going home


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

snowing heavy again here, you watch i bet i have to go and save luke later lol

gona go to a clinic in swansea for the 4D they have state of the art machine and give you loads for the money yay yay

my dad might be coming with me on friday for my scan. 

ravan hun how is sam the man?

taffy the snow will come i bet, i came home and it was sunny, was expecting an exciting drive and it was boring but the snow is coming down hard and sticking now

wise very wise michelle get home and in the warm at least you can enjoy the snow then


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Glad everyone got home OK.  It's so cold here, think I'll go for a nap as it's warm in the bedroom.  Why did we buy an open plan house    Gonna have to sort it out before the baby comes.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh it was an exciting drive - blizzards, fog and 30 mph most of the way with real christmas card snowscene views - just nothing here now 

Michelle take care getting home 
x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara Sams fine now,pretty much back to normal.Hes funny to watch now......5 steps,sit,crawl 5 more steps lol
All fun and games.And we fitted the stair gate,he's not impressed lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire sounds like your in the first trimester knackered stage, go and have a nap hun

taffy snow is beautiful i have to say, i do feel safer in my truck knowing i can switch to 4x4

im not getting a lot done here lol, between taking pics of the snow and belly pics i havent even made a cuppa

sent luke a pic on his work mates phone but he gave me the wrong number lol opps

bet sam thinks he is now is prison lol.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Awww poor Sam - fancy not being able to climb the stairs any more 
I think of Sam every time I see the Evian advert - the one with the roller-skating babies. Think that would be right up his street in a few weeks time lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mean mummy lol i cant wait to see sam walking, me and him are gona be mates for life


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah he's not keen  
Taffy I think he'd be up for that now


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

only if you keep your boobies Kara lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy are you aving a 4d scan?

ravan im sure he would be up the stairs and they god knows what he would find to amuse himself lol

my boobies are gona stay big but one day they wil be milk less lol. i tell you one thing i have noticed a massive change in nipple shape the last few weeks


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

lol baby needs to see the in the dark lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl i will turn the light on lol

think baby is back to having its head down cause im getting mega kicks and deffo 2 feet at once


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

4D scan is booked for january 26th at 615pm in swansea yay


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Yay Luke going with you for that?What deal did you get?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo luke wouldnt miss this

http://www.oaktreeparc.co.uk/4dbabyscans.htm

20 to 50 images on the cd which sounds brill

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sounds good and a fantastic price too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, well it took me 2hrs to get home, i only live 7 miles away lol.

Anyway in for the night, i know steve said it was snowing heavy where he is.

My stretching pains have eased a little tonight, and i think i might have a bump lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey the weather is bad isnt it, seems i left work at the right time. it did stop snowing for an hour but its started again now

ouch for the stetching pains, some of mine took my breath away at around your time, your uterus is moving up quick now 

umm im cooking stew and its gona be so so good


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its like a period type pain but not cramp and they kept waking me up last night.  I was worried cos i thought it was mc but i should know the difference.  I'm still worried but this is part and parcel of pregnancy.  I'm trying to eat prunes, horrid things

Good luck with the stew


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

prunes are yuck yuck yuck

i found it like a stitch type pain and an ache, and yeah they are worrying at the time but like you say its part and parcel. your womb is on the move 

i still get aches if im sat or laying in the wrong postion


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its all good, means things are on the move lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah all good

i can now see the outline of my uterus and its massive, such an amazing thing the human body. cant eat that much in one go anymore thing baby is squashing my stomach!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not as hungry now i have finished the steriods they are nasty things.  Hope my weight evens out

The whole pregnancy thing is amazing i still can't believe i am.  Everyone says i got a bump but i have been in denial lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there is no doubt that you will put on more weight lol, have you gained alot ?

ive gone from not believing im pregnant to thinking omg we really are gona have a baby, i wake in the night thinking how very lucky we are


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm a big fat pig lol, i just look at a cream cake and i have put a stone on.  There is a difference in baby weight than my piggish ways lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

opps lol so i take it thats alot then, it may calm down but if your prone to weight gain maybe its the same in pregnancy! i dont know 

my eating habits have changed a little , i graze more lol but the craving for crisps is got now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I love anything that isn't good for me, i graze as well lol on choccys, crisps, dips, choccys choccys and guess what choccys


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Michelle your body will tell you what you need - dont worry about your weight for now - you lost it before and can do it again ..... next year, when you have your little one  

I have still only gained 8lb since my BFP (plus about 9lbs during tx) - despite eating utter rubbish (jelly babies, haribo, crisps, take-aways, pot noodles and junk!) - really though I was gonna be one of those people who gain 4-5 stones so thats the upside of all the sickness....

Have taken Jasper to the vets - he seems to be on the mend but has been given a heap of tabs/medicine/food etc (£85 worth ) ...... turning into an expensive week


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy i will be one of those that gain 4-5 stone lol.  I haven't been sick once and all food is scrummy lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh michelle how exciting so we will see you with a bump on our meet.  I bet Kara and Taffy you both must be massive now then aswell.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

A bump or fat hun you can decide


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

lol im sure its a bump


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Can't wait for a bump line up at the meet ladies!!! Hope the pains have settled down Michelle

Suzie and Pixie are sending lots of licks to kiss Jasper better!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine bump is only small hun, don't get to excited lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

but certainly growing, wait till the next meet


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i will be 15 weeks next week, so following meet i will be 20wks (halfway there).  It will be nice to see everyone to catch up.  I will try not to get a ticket this time lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you take your time speedy!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Right ladies

I have a question.  When did you start having   after having treatment/positive test?  Rob's being very supportive and isn't asking for any, but I know he would really like some.  I've read that it isn't linked with mc, but still cautious about it.

Hope you don't mind me asking.

It's snowing here again  , if it carries on I wont be going to work tomorrow afternoon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire we did the deed at around 18/19 weeks maybe more ! cant remember and once again but thats it and i would like some more but luke feels its a little odd , men lol

we didnt plan on having any but well passion took over. i did have uterus tightenings afterwards which were a little scary and the midwife and con then advised against it, con said 2 weeks, mw didnt say how long but ive read this can be normal after orgasm, i would say do what you feel comfy with and hey this is also a good question for your mw mine told me to hold off sex til after 12 weeks!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all its taking me ages to catch up ...taffy im glad teeny is ok and its only the 1 kidney you must be so relieved, i wonder how much more your going to grow by due date   we finaly got snow im hoping for more overnight too


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Its snowing here too! Quite heavy too,schools closed!

Claire my hubby wouldnt come near me....no matter how much I begged lol

I just found out last night that Andys son and girlfriend are having a baby!
They came over for Taz's birthday and said hello grandma! GRANDMA!!!
Sams going to be uncle Sam lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well no work for me this morning, i am going to try a lttle later and see what roads are like. Hope everyone is safe and warm x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

stay home michelle,must be bad where you are if we have snow lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all, im sat in bed yay yay

ravan hiya grandma, how mad is that lol

not snowing here at the moment but no way am i going anywhere as luke has the truck, his lorries are stuck in the yard!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol that is so funny Ravan your babies wil be the same age as your grandchild-oh my god that is weird


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

or maybe younger if I get lucky again.She's due in July!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG that must seem so weird.  You will be called mummy and nanny at the same time lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

quick question ladies

did anyone get an achy type belly button when pregnant?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

not till the very end,more sore to poke.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

weird im wondering maybe its the scarring underneath that is being stetched and causing the aches!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Could be Kara cause you have ahd a few laps so will have lots of scar tissue. ARe you oiling that area regularly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats what i think jule

i oil once sometimes twice a day with bio oil


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

perhaps oil4-5 times a day to keep it greasy all the time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that greasy feeling is yuck though lol maybe just oil the belly button lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes it is but it will be worth it.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello peeps   how are we all today?
I have been snoozing on the sofa all morning having been up all night with a very upset tummy 

Hubby is having a snow day - he works in Cardiff (just off Newport Rd) but his mate who picks him up didnt manage to get across newport so he phoned in and they told him not to bother. After reading about your journey Jule I am glad he didn't leave the house. Hope you managed to build a snowman 

Jasper seems to have perked up at the sight of the snow - he was running round the garden like a loon - so tabs and meds seem to be doing the trick. 

Hope everyone is ok and staying safe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im please jaspers is better, he sounds like rex lol

is your tummy better hun?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok at the moment but have just had something to eat so we'll wait and see lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad Jasper is feeling better.  Becks my cat has sat on the windowsill just watching the white snowdrops falling.  Taz ,my other cat is very naughty and wont even go out for a wee,i just picked her up and put her out and she has weed on the patio on the snow!AT least she been outside and not indoors.
Very safe move for your hubby not to travel Newport Rd was a nightmare no gritting at all and there was a bump there where people were just skidding the brakes didnt work at all it was wellscary!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy hope your tummy is better. glad to hear jasper is feeling better.

i take it it is bad in newport as well then . glad that you and dh are keeping warm and safe.

i just been for a walk along the canal which was lovely took some photos of the snow as well. it is still coming down here.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww your cats are lush hun

taffy is it pregnancy related or a bug?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

still snowing here.  Queenie where are you, i thought you were newport


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

live in abergavenny but work in newport.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i want some more snow now lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

aah thats why i thought that then. You must have a lot of snow with you then?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Cardiff sounds abit grim  - will probably be bad tomorrow if this freezes tonight. 
Newport is pretty bad - snowing on and off but seems to be thawing abit now. 
Thinks its probably a bug - maybe Ive picked up the same thing as Jasper?!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no thats not good hun, hope you get better soon


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yep its great.  dh went to work at 7am and he said roads were bad. luckily he has a 4x4. 

taffy i hope you feel better soon,

hope the snow in newport doesn't thaw too much would like another day off tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke is on his way home, his trucks couldnt get out the yard cause of ice so he did some paperwork and is now coming back

better go and do something now lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow my bedroom looks amazing, got rid of loads of junk but hoovering under the bed was hard work lol

baby seems to sleep when i move around and whether i sit down all of a sudden i get a kick


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

don't you over do it now kara.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am trying not to but these things need to get done before belly over takes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my dad just called and he can come with me on friday for my scan which will be nice cause he has never seen a ultra sound


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that will be wonderful for your dad what an experience.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

that will be great for your dad Kara,brilliant.Bet hes excited


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure he will be very excited which will be nice

im now waiting for my dinner and omg i am so hungry i could eat a horse lol.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hope your all taking the day off today,so dangerous out there!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im off today and tomorrow anyway, have scan tomorrow and off to see cath later and need to go to tescos as the cupboards are getting bare now

no post again today and im waiting on a parcel and a letter from the hospital for when they are gona check my heart!

how is everyone today?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Be careful roads are icy

I'm feeling sicky today i think its the new tablets i am on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

those pills are awful, how many you on?

luke took his company car and left me with the truck so i do feel a little safer knowing i have 4 wheel drive if i want it. just look on bbc road watch and they say its not good oout there!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Remeber you have precious cargo, if you don't have to go out don't.  Weather is forecast bad for later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will turn radio pembs on i think and listen to what is going on before i leave. i certainly wouldnt be going anywhere is a 2 wheel drive i know that.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm off now got to go to work no choice, wish i could stay in by the fire lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

be careful out there


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

be careful michelle

Kara do you have a heart problem?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had a heart mumur as a child and they want to check it out as childbirth can put alot of stain on the heart! when i had my wisdom tooth out it was checked too and just needed antibotics after the op

they are taking really good care of me


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well my boss is being great and has advised me just to work at home for as long as I need to in the current weather - but I have just worked out that because of needing to use up holidays/flexi I only have 21 working days till I go on maternity leave plus a few days where I will be working at home for part of the day around other appointments - so am now feeling a bit freaked by it all  

I really need to be able to get in to the office to do stuff there as I have only been in for 1 full day and 2 short-ish days since 21st December  and I am starting to get a little stir crazy being at home   

Good that they are looking after you so well Kara  

Take care driving Michelle - and you too Kara if you go out. 
Send Cath a big hug if you do see her - I really hope her sickness is easing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow 21 days thats not long at all no wonder your freaking.

i havent spoken to my boss but i do know they expect me there at the weekend as there is a big wedding thats if everyone can get there suppose it will depend on the weather really and i will just play it by ear


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good they are taking good care of you Kara.Especially for your labour.

OMG Taffy 21 days   now beginning to sink in lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh my god taffy that sounds soon   you will be the first to have your little one in 2010

take care girls out on the roads.

i have just driven to my mum's house (4miles) and the main roads were fine, just the side roads. so gonna drive to newport now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

be careful queenie


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

All you ladies be careful out there today. I have been stuck in for 2 days so we are going to attempt to get as far as Carmarthen today. Will be fine once on main road, bin men haven't got to us today and haven't seen any cars moving on the culdesac but determined to try. My niece has been in hosp since sunday so really want to see her.

Hope sicky feeling passing Michelle

Good luck for scan Kara, hope you hear soon about other stuff. Shame you pembs not carms or I'd have had my father check sorting office for mail for you!

Gosh all very close for you Taffy.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my mail came today and most of it was junk!! typical, postman said main roads are ok at the moment at least, our bin man isnt coming either just aswel as luke forgot to put the rubbish out and its way to heavy for me. 

you be careful pix

omg i fell asleep on the sofa last night almost did in the bath, all the cleaning totally knackered me out which is mad as i dont tend to get like that, mini ellard is deffo taking my energy now


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

mini ellard is zapping you Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

starting to wonder if mini ellard is a boy now after months or thinking baby will be a girl lol.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - are you able to phone the hospital about your appointment etc? 
I work for the council and there have been emails around to say that there are no mail collection/deliveries so our post has not gone anywhere - it may be the same with hospital, particularly as the weather has been bad with you all week.  

Our bin men have been today - a day late, so things must be getting better out there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will check with them tomorrow while im there

the con expected me to have been seen by now but things get lost etc!!

right im off out, thinking shepards pie for dinner tonight, yum yum


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have just updated the BFP thread (sorry for the delay Claire) anyone else feeling brave enough to be added yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just went to jump in the bath as i need a tidy up before tomorrows scan lol and we ran out of gas, thankfully we had some on the drive so now luke is out in the cold changing the bottles

been searching the net for furniture! think that can wait for a bit as its doing my head it, i need to see it really lol

its so flipping cold


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, god it it cols isnt it!!! Kara I'm glad you got home safely, it was great to catch up today and strange to see us both with bumps!! lol x
How is everyone tonight?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you Shell, thought I'd be brave.

Kara I know how you feel about buying furniture on the net, it sometimes looks different in the flesh.  Our spare room (which will be the baby's) is doing my head in.  It's full of stuff that we don't really need, but haven't thrown out, it's just ended up being a dumping ground.  I really can't wait to throw everything out.  Hope Luke doesn't take long changing the gas.

Cath it is really cold, hope your cwtched up.  You feeling any better?

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Claire, I'm much improved thank you but did have a rough time of it from week 6 to 14!!!! Dont think my body knew what the hell was going on!!!!! Thanks for asking. x How are you?
Kara, have you warmed up yet?!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad you are feeling better cath hopefully thats it now   hope you are all keeping those bumps warm it really is freezing ive had heating on all day


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm not too bad thanks Cath.  Nausea has eased and have some heartburn, so I've been really lucky at the mo.

Glad your feeling better


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well

Woohoo one more day in work and i have 2 days off, i'm knackered already and only been back a week

Got terrible heartburn and i think i've found that i can't drink juice, so water it is then

Off to bed chat tomorrow

Hope everyone is well and coping with this cold weather


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

michelle stay away from orange juice its a killer with the heartburn!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath we certainly needed a catch up considering we have been trying to arrange one for weeks and weeks lol

claire im pleased your feeling well, when do you see your mw now?

michelle heartburn must suck

miriam how is your little princess and how are you hunni?

just got out a lovely bath, i seem to have a thing again about oranges and juice lol, i have been very lucky and im having no nasty stuff, the occasion indigestion which a mouthful of gavison seems to fix. my mum brought we a lovely cardigan /coat and its so lovely and warn and a larger size for my growing needs lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I'm seeing the midwife on Thursday and having a second scan the same day, so will be a busy morning for me.  So glad that I have the day off, so I don't have to worry about rushing back to work.  Think I'll feel much better once the booking in appointment is done.  I already have a list of questions for her.  

I find it difficult that if there is something that I want to know or if I have concerns that I cant really pick up the phone and ask someone.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara hope the scan goes well today, and that you get lots of pics.

I'm off to brave the elements, I've managed not to have to work in this weather as no one called me out on Weds and was off yesterday.  I'm just hoping that I don't have to wake Rob up to get the car out of the street.

Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire be careful out and about

its a lovely day here today thats mean i will have to go to work tomorrow and its gona be a mega busy day boo boo, i get so tired lately 

off to see mini ellard and hope cervix hasnt changed

see ya later


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck Kara hope your dad enjoys seeing baby


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good Luck for scan today, Kara  

I am going to attempt to get into work today.... should be fun lol 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls

ravan i think my dad will love it, he can leave for dildo cam lol

taffy you be careful out and about

right i better get my skates on, i cant seem to get sorted this morning lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

hope scan goes well today Kara and cervix is still ok.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scan all good, baby is breech again!

cervix measure all good. when i got there the nurse said to empty my bladder and i asked whether they will look at baby and she said no so i persueded them to scan because my dad was there, he thought it was amazing and went very quiet!

was gona look round the shops but the paths are so dangerous and i almost went on my **** in the hospital car park so didnt wana risk it and now im home in the warm and gona get some lunch

thanks for all the luck, your support is amazing


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

So glad your scan went well Kara, what a fab experience for your dad! Glad you are back safe, sounds horrible out there. I'm slipping all over the place in our yard and the road is just horrid.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks sarah, be ver careful better still stay in the house lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

yep, will just have to make another cup of tea


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my maternity jeans and cardigan just came and i will have to send back on monday as the cardigan is way too big and the jeans are too long! boo boo 

think im gona have to go to swansea and buy something in the coming weeks. im living in the jeans miriam gave me at the moment as they are so comfy as are pj's lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara glad scan went well and that your dad thought it was amazing. i bet he went quiet as he was choked for words. glad you didn't fall at the hospital. stay in doors and chat with us instead much warmer and safer.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara Good news all ok at your scan   - bummer about the new clothes  
Made it to work and back - roads all ok but pavements are very icy and a bit lethal so only stayed about 4 hours - and have brought some more files home in case of more snow next week.
Got appt for next scan through today - its at 9am on 22/2/10 - day 1 of maternity leave - so much for that long awaited lie in lol 
Hope everyone else is ok 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers hun

i found the paths really badtoo

9am is early for your first day of maternitys opps lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad scan went well kara

Its blooming cold, my feet are just thawing out lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara glad everything went OK with the scan.

Taffy I hate it when you look forward to a lie in and then an appointment comes through.

Has anyone heard how girliepinx is?

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think girliepinx posts on another thread, i read her posts on the swansea thread she seems to be ok and i know she has a scan coming up


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i had a strange email from you, i deleted it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes and i did haven't opened the link just in case


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks again, cervix scans make me a little nervous but am deffo feeling less anixous now im passed 24 weeks! my cervix did measure 3.5 now 3.7!

michelle and queenie yeah delete it someone hacked my ****ing email account again, so this time ive changed my password etc and hope that works, i dont know what viagra is trying to tell me lol, its embrassing cause i have some very important people in my address book lol. its making me mad as this is the second time now

claire next week is nearing so that means your scan and mw appointment is closer


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah thanks i know i'm just as important lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all my contacts are important except my addiction to viagra, opps ok i admit it lol

christ im starting to feel a little ill!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What do you mean really or just because of the email


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im joking about the viagra but no about feeling ill

my glands are up and my neck is aching, think i might be coming down with what everyone is work and my parents have had, i thought i might have got away with it! damn


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Be careful then, wrap up warm.  Can you take anything to help or not.  Theres lots of bugs going around, my sister has had her cold for 3 weeks and doesn't seem to be getting better.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

everyone is work has been ill with this cold or whatever it is. i could take paracentamol but will only do that if i really need to, gona have dinner soon and then relax in the bath and hope i feel ok tomorrow as i have work all weekend and a big wedding tomorrow.

got to hand in my maternity notice too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I got excited last night at two days off and f*ck me i have to work sat and sun.  I'm taking the guys bowling (so i'm working really hard lol).

Can you put radox or something similar in the bath to help you relax


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

where you going bowling ? sounds fun but be careful, i havent bowled since being pregnant as im rubbish and throw the ball weird and nearly fall over and have even threw the ball backwards 

i havent got anything like that as my skin is sensetive and i would get an ugly rash lol not a good look for a receptionist looking after wedding guests


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Milford, i'm not bowling they are i'm cr*p at it

I haven't had a bath since before ec, i'm scared to.  I do prefer a shower but when you feel cr*ppy a bath is nice especially in this weather.  No funny comments i do shower daily lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didnt have a bath either til later as i was too scared too. my first bath was so cool it was not a luxury but after 20 weeks i got braver and now im back to a bath each day which is so nice and relaxing but my belly sticks above the water lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We've got a whirl pool bath, but i think that would be a bit much


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara hope the cold doesn't take. will delete e mail. enjoy your bath.

michelle enjoy the bowling. 

taffy sorry you don't get a lie in on your first maternity day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i remember seeing it

not sure about the whirl pool bath but a normal one will be fine when your ready but only when you feel at ease about it. think my second one was the night before the 20 week scan or could of been a cervix scan i cant remember lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It must seem stupid but i think i can do without until i get a little further along.  I probably won't fit in it then lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Still no bath for me - (pooh stinky!) - only showers. 
Kara try some warm lemonade, lemon juice and honey if you have it in. Thats what I take (with a paracetomol/drop of brandy or whisky when not pregnant) - hope its shifts there are so many horrible bugs around at the mo. 
Michelle - thats mean having to work at the weekend


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

The joys of being in charge lol.  No staff


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah Kara not long now, just hope the weather improves so that I can get down to Cardiff. 

Hope you feel better soon.  When I had that really bad cold, just after I found out about BFP I lived on fresh lemon juice, honey and hot water, and it really did work.  

Oh what I would do to have a hot bath, a few more weeks for me though.

Hope everyone is keeping warm


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara glad your scan went well.  Sorry forgot you were having a scan, you get so many lol.
I also had a weird email from you and get loads of those viagra emails have they come from you, i never used to get them

Taffy wow not long til your maternity leave, gosh time has gone so quickly.
Michelle how you feeling, enjoy the bowling.

Claire not long and you can enjoy a nice hot bath, few more weeks


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I took Taz and his mates paintballing(dropped them off) roads where clear till we got to the entrance,then we had to go up a hill!! To cut a long story short,the boys had to get out and push!I was sliding all over the place.Nightmare....I think when I pick them up I'll wait at the bottom of the hill  

Hope they are having fun in the cold lol

Hope you are all safe and warm today more snow on its way tomorrow.....so they say!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule god knows what is going on with the viagra emails, i know there is nothing on my laptop as i scanned and my mate said the email actually shows it comes from a different ip address!! weird i know
i am having alot of scans

ravan glad the lads enjoyed the paintballing, sod that in this weather lol

im shattered been a mega busy day and didnt sleep well at all, couldnt get comfy and also went to bed in an overemotional strop which didnt help lol opps. handing in my maternity letter and mat b1 tomorrow, how mad is that

well im gona catch up on the other thread, eat a creme egg and go to bed as i have another busy day tomorrow


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

They loved it! lol So glad I took them,and they want to do it again......in the summer  
I managed to get my shopping and clear the driveway yesterday(coz I nearly fell  over with Sam,walking to the car!) So I dont have to go anywhere now till Tuesday,when Taz gets his tooth pulled.

Roads  here are pretty much cleared apart from side streets.Hows the weather by you?
Cant believe your giving your mat b1 form in,its really flying now!
Why you stropping?  

How is everyone?Toasty warm I hope.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

its snowing again in cardiff


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

And in Newport - but only very light, teeny flakes - so not sure it'll make much difference tothe frozen stuff that is still lurking.

Kara sounds like you had a very busy day - hope you got a good sleep and that today is a little quieter 

Ravan - you take care with that little man of yours. Paintballing does sound fun - but must have been sooooooo cold

I had Heartburn from Hell yesterday, was mega sick in the night and being sick again this morning.  
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Taffy heartburn brought my sickness back too,you taking anything for it?

The boys had cold hands,thats all....and war wounds! Taz got shot in the bum and has a nice bruise lol.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

On the Gaviscon and Rennies.
I read that drinking milk might help - Milk and dairy made me really sick early on so had cut down on that a bit -  so had some porridge for brekkie which was really yummy but made me sick instantly - so may give that a miss lol

Poor Taz! I remember hubby being black and blue when they went - ouch!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd skip the milk too   I had gaviscon and rennies constantly....but it wont be long for you now,then you can replace gaviscon with a beautiful baby!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy hope the indegestion goes soon and the sickness you haven't had much luck with that but like raven said it won't be long now!!!

kara and michelle hope you are both well and looking after yourselves.

raven glad taz had a good day and hope he will be ok on tuesday. can't wait to have a cwtch with sam on tuesday as missed out at last meet.

sugar of course em is welcome.

emma hope you and j are ok and enjoying the snow.

miriam hope you and maia are well

claire not long now hope you get to clinic .

hope i haven't forgotton anyone if so sorry and hello


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Hope everyone is keeping warm?

Taffy hope you're feeling better soon?

Kara I hope your not too busy in work.

Raven glad the boys had a good time paintballing.

Michelle & Cath hope you keeping safe and are feeling well.

Queenie yes not long now to the clinic, fingers crossed that the weather settles by Thursday.  Hope your OK?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Claire have you any snow, its coming down quite thick here

Hope your feeling well hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Michelle

We have have had a few showers, but seems to have stopped at the moment.  I'm just glad that I managed to get all the visits done this morning, without to much problems.

I'm not feeling to bad at the moment thanks, just have bouts of tiredness thats all really.

Hope your OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan poor taz. i dont blame you for clearing the drive better safe when holding sam the man. i think im just tired and getting stroppy lol

taffy poor you hun, sickness again maybe something sets it off!!

michelle how are you?

cath happy birthday hun

claire hope the tiredness isnt too bad

ive come home early as its snowing heavy in penally


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

forgot to say , i handed in my letter today and i finish work in 11 weeks maybe a few days before if i dont use my hols which start again the end of feb! feels so strange knowing that


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you work so much kara i bet you cant wait! did baby look much bigger on scan did you not get a pic this time? taffy try peptac for heartburn you can buy it at chemist it really does work ...hello everyone else


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara its great to count down the days to leave.. i am in single figures of working days left now (as long as panel goes to plan   ).. feels really strange

love to you all hope your all keeping safe in this cold weather xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh pops single figures thats brilliant ... are you totally shopped out yet or do you have more to buy? word of warning lol i have got way to much stuff ive got a suitcase full of pink clothes my sister has found out shes having a boy so im hoping kara has a girl cos it seems such a waste as most of its been worn once!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi bet you cant wait, you taking the full 52 weeks? i am 

miriam i think mini ellard is a girl, ive stopped buying clothes now as im fed up buying white lol

is it normal to drop off to sleep all the time lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. I am taking 39 weeks plus leave...because after 39 weeks they have to honour same job in same venue but up to 52 weeks they just have to give me the same grade but not guaranteed same venue.. and that could be as far as haverfordwest !!! so not taking that chance, thats the government for you  !! hoping to then go back part time thoug xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty of time to bond with little ones bet you both wont want to go back! you get so much bought for baby as well so dont buy to much or get bigger sizes


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam .. i have not bought any clothes yet dont want too till after panel (  ) will then go to Cardiff... but she has 2 cases full of next size clothes with all tags on already !! she is a spoilt little princess in foster care bless her.. so going to go careful on that front !! 

right off to work late already lol ... who cares not me xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya miriam huni how are you? hows maia?

popsi wow your princess does have alot of clothes.

i had 2 more little ooutfits arrive this morning lol


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everyone!! 
Ive just read back a little wow popsi its all happening for you now, great stuff!!! I am so pleased for you.

Hi Miriam, how are you and little maia?

Kara, are you buying again?? lol I haven't bought a thing!!! A bit scared to! 

Max my mad dog jumped two footed onto my tummy earlier whilst being over excited and wow it certainly hurt, so I am resting for an hour or so now!!!
Anyone know where I can get white bedding for a cot bed as I want just white but not completely plain, possibly a little silver. No frills!!! I cant seem to find just white anywhere!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya cath how was your birthday? hope naughtie max is being a good boy now. remember your baby has lots of protection from the sac but still a good idea to rest

found this for you http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10751&langId=-1&productId=79362&source=froogle&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping%20Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle

well yeah i had been spending but not much lol, i went to my mums earlier today for a cuppa and ended up nipping to the shops and brought some new tops, 2 lion soft toys for the nursery and my mum brought me some nightie well we got amazing bargain prices lol.

i did plan of buying bits after 12 weeks but never got round to it til much much later as it made me nervous too. time is ticking away quick now and think we need to start getting things sorted lol

/links


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies.

Well I relented today and bought some maternity jeans & trousers, I don't really need them yet but they were on sale in next so I just had to order them before they got sold out.  Will just put them away till I need them.

As you may know I have my midwife appointment on Thursday, do they ask if you attend to breastfeed.  As I'm really undecided, was dead against it before I got pregnant, but now the idea is growing on me.  What are you all planning on doing?

Cath hope you've been resting and take it easy tonight.

Kara this is the only time that we can spend spend spend and not feel guilty about it  

Hope everyone else is OK and keeping warm


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire i think my MW asked me about breast feeding and i do hope to and i know they offer lots of support which is good as its not easy for everyone so i gather

good for you buying some maternity wear, get it while you can get a bargain. i started wearing maternity jeans quite early as all my other jeans were so tight around my belly


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I couldn't leave it any longer.  I'm living in 2 pairs of jeans at the moment, as I'm starting to put some of the weight that I lost before treatment.  I don't think it's baby, just me not focusing so much on what I'm eating.  Although I may have to start again or I'll be a size of an house by the time he/she is born.

I'm glad they offer lots of support.  Rob really wants me to try, but I'm still a little but reluctant.  Hopefully will be able to discus this with the midwives over the next couple of appointments.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hun its probably not the baby but the increase in uterus size , fluid and blood volume. i brought a book early on and read alot then , dont tend to read so much now

speak to your midwife about breast feeding and ask advice, i just hope i can as i know sometimes baby wont latch on or the milk isnt enough mine you if size of boobs are anything to go by i should have milk lol

i watched a few breast feedling programs on sky which were good, its called the baby whisper.

are you looking forward to your appointment and scan?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah I've been watching stuff on sky too, don't know if it's a good or bad thing.

I did get 1 book, but it wasn't that good, will have to look for a better one.

I have quite small boobs so I may not have enough milk, if they don't grow.

Yeah I am looking forward to it, but still a little but nervous.  Just hoping that I have a good midwife.

How are you getting along?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh they will grow

i have a couple of good books will have a look later for the names if i forget remind me lol

im doing great hun and really enjoying pregnancy even when baby kicks my bladder so hard i think im gona pee myself lol

i can understand why your nervous hun, thats normal i think


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Glad your feeling OK

Oh Rob's definitely looking forward to them growing  

A few more weeks and then I think we'll both feel a bit more setled.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

claire don't worry about the size of your boobs, my sil has quite large ones and she was unable to produce enough, so it doesn't go by size. claire good luck with your mw app.

hope your all ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

my SIL has got teeny boobs and she is breast feeding well. She always drinks a glass of water whilst feeding, not sure why?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont worry claire i doubt they will ask you that yet and you have plenty of time to decide


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire on my MW visit they asked loads of questions about family history, mc history and stuff like that.  They give you a bounty pack with loads in it and very exciting to read.  They might ask you about what your plans are for the birth and stuff like that.  Mine also sent me for blood tests for rhesus neg and sickle cell and another which i can't remember.  Hope this helps hun

Hope everyone is chilling in this horrible weather


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what horrid cold weather, i opened the door to the postman and omg i was almost blown down with freezing cold wild

got my next scan on the 22nd jan so need to tell boss i wont be in til lunch time, not gona swap a day this time sod it lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

22nd would have been my mums birthday.  What scan is this cervix or baby

I've got mw next week a bit nervous (which i'm sure is normal)

Weather is horrid, i just wish it would go away now.  It is trying to snow here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bless your mum, do you do something to remember her on that day or just a queit few thoughts in your head?

i assume this is your 16 weeks appointment? mine was over in mins as i didnt have the bloods but i did take luke as they used the doppler for the babies heart beat, have they listened yet?

yeah this scan is another cervix one, i will get one every 2 weeks til 32 weeks so only 3 or 4 left now!

i bet it will snow with you first then me as its coming from the west so they say, luke was gona take the 4x4 but didnt in the end so i hope he will get home ok if its as bad as they say


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just a few quiet thoughts to wish her a happy birthday!

Haven't had hb done yet, i'm having bloods so i can prepare for any eventualities.  My friend though who is 31 weeks had bloods done and she was really low risk and she is nearly my age.

Its trying to snow, hope Luke made the right decision then with the car


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a few thoughts is nice and personal to you

if the same as my MW she will have a listen which is pretty amazing. thats good about your friend. dont know a great deal about the 16 week bloods as i didnt have them as you know. cant believe your 15+1 already where is the time going, its bloody flying

i said to luke last night we need to decorate the nursery so we hope to get paint on sunday, then decorate at the end of the month when im home to supervise lol. i think i can stick a border up. myself and luke are maybe a little too laid back as time really is going quick now and we/he has tons to sort.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not doing or buying anything until i am on maternity leave (just me)

Hope she can find the hb then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

at this rate i will be the same

we have a few little bits but thats it lol

they listen to the heart beat with me first at 14 weeks and again at 16 weeks and omg the different was amazing as the uterus is that much higher then.

my uterus now is under my ribs which is crazy stuff.

is your bump growing now?

michelle if you want some bargains as in tops go to milford, little woods clearance, i brought tops for £1.50 yesterday, none maternity tops but perfect for an expanding tummy


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm worried my bump isn't growing and something is wrong, my stretching pains have eased and that is worrying me (maybe stupid, maybe not)

Yeah i'll have a look for tops thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah its not stupid, normal yep but not stupid.

i think with me i went though a looking porky stage before actually showing as such. i found the wait between appointments hard to start with as i wanted constant reassurance that all was well as i wasnt feeling pregnant at all and tbh even now i feel tired but if i didnt have a bump i wouldnt know i wasoh and the fact im being beaten up from the inside lol

your pains should ease too but will probably come back later, mine went and then came back, my worst pains were around the 14 week mark when it really hurt and sometimes it would stop me in my tracks, now im getting rib type pangs!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I still get twinges and my boobs are on and off sore.  Yeah exactly i don't feel pregnant other than being tired.  I just hate the wait between appointments to, thing is we have so many scans and things with cardiff and now we are nhs there is a wait lol

When did you feel movement was it 20 weeks or before


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am pretty sure i felt the baby move at around 16 weeks cause i remember telling the MW i did but looking back i dont really know, it was like a tapping inside. the movement early on didnt happen regular at all, one day i would think i felt something and then nothing for days, in bed was when i felt the early movements, i was deffo feeling movements by 20 weeks as when they were scanning me baby was moving lots and i could feel everything.

i now get nipple pain and my glands around have changed tons and i have 3 rows of dots lol, i was surprised at how late im getting things that some people get very early, suppose everyone is different.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cath we have a lovely shop in Haverfordwest called the Toffee Apple, a little expensive but they might just have what you are looking for.  Really top quality stuff, i look at the stuff in the window and it is beautiful.  Kara have you been in there

I've got a while to go yet then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we got our pram from there and im in love with a cotbed in there (cant have the cotbed as its mega bucks) its a lovely shop and the people are fab, really helpful. we looked at an icandy and ended up with a pram £300 cheaper so they werent pushy which i like. they also have the nursery stuff i brought in there but i brought it online as its was lot cheaper. i love the place lol

yeah you have a bit to go yet and they say that most early movements you miss cause your busy. when out baby moves now i can feel strong movement and alot of the time i can see movements too, i think luke felt baby move first at around 22 weeks, wish i had recorded all this information but its also kinda nice to go with the flow abit as thats not something you can do with tx

are you off work today?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I wish i was, i worked weekend and i am feeling really grumpy today cos i am tired.  Oh how work gets in the way lol

I would love to go into toffee apple but again i will wait until later on

You working today or off


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im off today but in tomorrow and thursday unless weather is bad lol

i get very stroppy when im tired and i get tired quick now!

go and have a look when your ready, i went in with my mum first time and second time luke came thats when he decided we would buy the pram

im very tempted by a nursery set at babies r us but we need to sort room first, i hope to have most stuff sorted by maternity leave and friends etc have said that by 36 ish weeks i will probably feel uncomfy and its best to get as much rest as you can before baby

i need to get measure for a bra again as my ribs are expanding and i need a larger back size i think


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i will go in sometime to have a look

We're not rushing to do anything cos baby will be in with us for a while and to be honest with steve's redundancy can't afford to go wild anyway

Weather is looking grim here anyway, so maybe you won't be in work.  Do they pay you or do you have to take annual leave


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just do it as and when you feel ready, we arent spending alot and im finding ebay amazing, i always search for bargains, i always thought i would go and blow a load of money when our time came but the reality is we cant. we are doing things now cause once im not working we will be pretty skint

when does steve finish?

the wind here is really bad but no snow yet but its coming thats for sure

i have taken annual leave only because i have a few odd days left which i need to use by the end of feb, if i didnt have any they would probably pay me anyway, i will feel bad if i cant go in tomorrow but i wont risk ice roads

i have housework to do but so cant be bothered lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve is finishing the end of jan, we think.  He might have another job offer but less money so i will have to budget a lot more.  My friend said last night that we will probably get loads of stff given to us so not to buy much anyway.  A friend has already said i can have her cot and bits and bobs.

Snow is in the way wish it would hurry up and finish. At least roads have been gritted now and the big freeze has ended (or has it)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great that you will be given lots. and people will buy gifts too. im borrowing some stuff from my lovely mate ravan we brought a crib from another mate for a bargain price. 

so far we have a pram, a nursing chair and some clothes. my mother has brought some stuff and stashed it and wont show me lol 

im meant to be going to somerset on saturday my friend is doing some arty bump pics for us which will be fab, i have to take a pic today so might post one later lol

its bloody freezing outside and if it snows as heavier as they say i think it could stick to the roads, i assume your staying home and not heading to bridgend?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well until i see snow i am going.  If i get snowed in i'm staying with Jules.  The weather warning says 60% chance for snow for us its the rest of wales thats going to get it bad.  Wish it would make its mind up, just hate having everything put on stop


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the sky looks full of it here and they said midday so they are wrong lol, you watch it **** down with rain now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope so, its nice when it first comes down but then it just looks dirty and grimmy

I can't be bothered to cook hun so harvester is calling lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now you have me thinking of food lol

im watching this morning and they are cooking too, think its lunch time soon

just took some bump pics and omg i deffo look larger lol love it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well bigger you are going to get.

Yeah i think its time to visit tescos and get some lunch.  Can't be bothered with work today, lads have been really good and have done there work without being asked


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have some goodies in the house for a change


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh i like goodies

There apparently is a sale on in sainsburys on line today all baby stuff if you want to have a look.  Hope this helpful


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i got an email

might have to take a look lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Go on be a devil, you know you want too lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bump pic taken today

i have brushed my hair at some point today lol honest










me being a bargain hunter well im gona have to look lol....


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bump coming on nicely, how do you take the photos of yourself

Its snowing here a little, more windy than anything else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have an auto setting on my camera, ive been doing one a week for ages...omg i was a skinny thing lol

no snow here yet as soon as we get some i will post


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No Panic its stopped

I must have auto setting on mine, yeah you were tiny when i first met you even after eating my biscuits in vincent davies lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

snow is deffo in the air

yeah im growing pretty quick now and so will you, its a very special thing thats for sure

just had a lovely sandwich yum


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think we'll have sleet

I haven't had chance to go to tescos yet, so lazy today can't motivate myself to move from computer lol.  Not use to this as i am normally full of beans and energy.

I can't believe you are 25 weeks and i am 15 i never thought i would ever get to this stage.  Yeah it is the most wonderful thing ever (sorry to rub it in to anyone)

I think i might go down to milford and check out those tops hun, if i can get my ar*e from this chair


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i still wake up amazed that im pregnant

i am sure no one thinks your rubbing it in, its funny because after going through tx/infertility we cherish things that people like my SIL didnt, your pregnancy seems to be flying by now

its snowing lightly here now

if you have the energy go and have a look , i was lucky and my mum just keep finding stuff for me

luke just called but couldnt say alot about his meeting as there are people around but all looks ok (phew)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope that goes well for luke

I'm just sensitive to others here, i always promised i wouldn't go on and i try not to (just me being me).  

I'm finding it hard to cross my legs lol, its uncomfortable.

Sleeting here, all this scare stuff about snow and we have sleet typical lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/local/southwestwales.shtml

check this out, narberth sounds really bad...maybe i will get it next

haha dont cross your legs, i cant anymore oh and try not to sleep on your back either after 16 weeks

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Why, 

Narberth seem to be getting lots of snow freaky really when we are only a few miles away and we have sleet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very odd cause here its only light! but getting heavier


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe its the bermuda triangle of pembrokeshire spooky

Raining here, but fishguard have drifting snow as well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wtf is going on with this weather

if i wasnt pregnant i would drive down to narberth just to see lol but im being more careful as bump is so close to steering wheel now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll let you know cos i will be passing there soon, well in a hour or so.

Doesn't seem to be any snow at bridgend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just called my bro, he works in whitland and just had someone in who travelled through narberth and tavernspite and its bad! how very odd

be careful, main roads should be ok unless it really comes down


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Will do you to if you venture out


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah im staying put and going no where at all, might sort some bits out in a little bit if i can be bothered, its nice to just do nothing sometimes


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

like me today lol

Right i am going to do something lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

coming down hard now

work just called well the other receptionist to see if i wanted to swap tomorrow for friday but i have plans for friday so she will see if i can have as annual leave!! such a kiss **** she is lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Kara i LOVE your bump pic, you look awesome! Can't believe how much you have grown since I saw you in the hospital


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you marie hun, your turn soon i hope

i have just taken a pic 30mins apart and omg this snow is mad.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely pic Kara!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks sarah hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i'm home, letterston is another worls i swear.  In haverfordwest snow not sticking but in letterston its white.  I'm in for the night


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very very wise i think

my phone and tv is now not working!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh i hope mine don't play up, i'll be totally lost without that.

Snowing really heavy here now, my prediction about sleet was wrong lol Mystic Michelle gets it wrong again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah mystic michelle was rubbish lets be honest lol

luke said they have had 2inches in swansea in the last hour, being a man this could mean a 1cm though lol

i did start watching holby city on the laptop but the screen is small, luke will clear the snow from the dish when he gets back so it should be ok then


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its my one and only prediction i'm giving it up

Hope Luke gets home in his 2inches/1cm snow lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just hope i dont have to go and save him in the truck lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

AW but he would save you lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah he would, i do have a tow rope in the back and most sensible people will be tuck up at home soon so roads will be quiet.

from the road watch site main roads look busy but ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

This is supposed to be in for tomorrow as well i think (not a prediction)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so a true prediction then lol, i hope its in and then  off for good


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think our baby is trying to turn as my belly just went very weird and one side was bigger than the other but still feeling low kicks

very odd lol

just been to fill up with fuel and snow is sticking on the mainroads


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sticking on roads in clunderwen what bout A40 hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive been up to the petrol station and yeah its sticking on the A40. sliding too, had a little skid , this is where drifting can come in useful as i dont panic


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't believe this weather


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its shocking i have to admit. my boss has said take a days annual leave if i have too!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

omg you two have talked loads had pages to read. i have forgotten what i read on the first page

kara what a fab bump. michellle are you gonna be posting bump pics as well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah queenie we have been gossiping alot today lol i blame the weather lol

thank you for your comment about my bump hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie when i get one lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm sure you have one michelle and i mean a baby bump not anything else.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't think anything else lol but i think my ar*e is growing instead of my bump lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

**** pics then lol only kidding...just you wait bump will soon be there


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cellulite included lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have celluilte on my **** and legs at the moment, im calling it maternal fat lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

hey i dont have the excuse of pregnancy i have that cellulite anyway


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No its not maternal fat lol its cellulite and its horrendous.  My ar*e looks like i've had a case of acne lol

Jules its dreadful isn't it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh dear acne on your **** lol that must be all the hormones


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No jules all the chocolates, don't try to make me feel better i'm a slob


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

opps lumpy bumpy bum down to chocolates your one bad girl


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelle don't worry about it you can worry about it after you have given birth.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

lol thats funny


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not worried really queenie, just letting all of you know what to expect lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have to second the lumpy butt cheeks, its all true this is why i refuse to wear leggings and a tight top lol.....


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nah lumpy butt cheeks is def cos of gestone.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

different kind of lumps hun lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh dear girls lumpy bums sound so attractive   god help me mine is lumpy now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules it gets worse darlin lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah lumpy but not from gestone lol.

my knickers are stetched to their limits


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I need more knickers but don't want granny ones lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i brought my last lot from milford, yeah i go there alot. cant remember the name of the shop but they are mini knickers , midi was too high, high leg well just sit weird and bikini are to narrow round the side


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll have to get some hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the shop is on the same bit as the littlewoods clearance shop its next to the sports shop i think...cheap too


----------



## ange01 (Jan 11, 2010)

kara76 said:


> plan of action
> 
> to take crimbo tree down, make a cuppa and book our 4D scan for the end of january....how exciting


Hi have just joined this site and i see your saying your 41 am 42 in april and am still hoping , good luck ange x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Look  at you chatterboxes   Lovely bump pic Kara

Michelle don't ever think that you are rubbing anything in. You have travelled a long journey to get to here and you deserve to share everything. Besides this is a pregnancy thread and those of us that aren't able to join you yet make the choice to hear all your wonderful news   Love hearing about it all and getting hope from it. I don't know about anybody else but I get upset when people who haven't had issues get pregnant but those that have suffered infertility I am just overjoyed for and would never be angry or bitter just so pleased


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so agree with you pix.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Pix

Ange i am 41 not Kara.  Welcome to the site and where are you having tx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm totally with too Pix, this is a happy thread and so it should be. And hey, I might not be able to join in the bump chat but I can certainly relate to the cellulite and lumpy bum stuff


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Shall we have a competition on the fatest ar*e then lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does the comp include pics lol

ange welcome
thank you pix and sarah for posting your views


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes fatest and lumpiest wins, and no cheating lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Aha, a competition I have a chance of winning, yippee!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I think I'll win the fattest    

Hope everyone is OK?  Sorry ladies only a short one tonight, as I have mince pie and custard waiting for me


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

mmmh nice think i ate enough of them over christmas.  how are you feeling?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm OK thanks Jule, you OK?

Don't think I should have eatten that pie and custard, after bragging about the size of my  , I think it's just got bigger  .  Oh well will have to go for a walk in the snow tomorrow for a bit of exercise.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

think theres going to be some deep snow to walk in claire   kara you are definetly growing lovely bump bout time you got yours out michelle


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning ladies!  We got loads of snow here! Cant wait to take Sam out in iy later  

Lovely pic Kara...didnt have time to txt back today,but Taz is fine,it only took a few minutes to pull his tooth and without pain!So he was very happy,  

Hope everyone is well today,will have to read back a bit to catch up lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad taz is ok, bet sam is gona love the snow take loads of pics


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so when are we doing **** pics lol just so i know to buff mine lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can do one today but it will probably take me the next year to post it lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl

ive been awake since 545am with funny aches and big kicks


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had a sh*t night to, I was looking out at the snow at 4 am


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sleepless nights all round then, how weird


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

i fall asleep early then can't sleep later on lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh dear ive been doing abit of that but not last night


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Never mind lol trials and tribulations.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey im almost down to 100 days left lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Time is flying hun


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been out with Sam in the snow   come in to warm up for a bit then back out to build a snowman


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds lush, wish i was there


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I wish you were too,you'd make a lovely snow angel


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol more like a snowman lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just changed my next scan from a week friday to a week tomorrow as im off that day anyway so it wont effect my days in and off work


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats good


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they were very helpful at the hospital so thats means the one after should fall on a day off too which works better for me as soon im gona have to go to MW every 4 weeks and antenatal classes which was once a week and they have to let me have paid time off lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

They have to let you have paid time off for all appointments to do with pregnancy.  My boss told me not to book appointments on days off to make sure they are in work time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow that is great isnt it, great boss

i wouldnt be too concerned but bosses daughter is pregnant and due very soon so i know they want full cover in feb and to be honest i wouldnt dream giving them a pain when she goes into labour and they wana go....too bloody soft me lol

prawn cocktail crisps were breakfast now i need more opps


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Women have fought for us to have rights, this is what the government say is our entitlement.  I say f*ck sentiment, your rights are your rights.  It annoys me when companies just don't bide by the rules


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke says that these rules protect us and them but they are crap, i even gave them a leaflet telling them what im entitled too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its wrong, luke is right.  Whats the point if they employ female staff then they should be up to date with legislation and the law.  Years ago employers got away with horrendous treatment of pregnant women, these rules are in place to safe guard us.  They wouldn't have a leg to stand on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know your right just gona keep going for another 10 weeks then im off yay yay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Rant over lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke boss has been great and he gets 3 weeks full pay and he said luke can start it when the baby arrives or when i leave hospital....no need to book a date beforehand


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire incase i dont get online later

good luck with MW and your scan


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi girls, more flipping snow then!!!!!! Had enough now!

Well Kara Ive actually just taken the plunge and bought some cot bedding!!!!! OMG!

How's everyone?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too and we got stuck on top on a mountain in snow opps

so what bedding did you get? woo hoo there will be no stopping you now

we get a crib on saturday as im buying it from a mate who is doing some pics for us


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara did you get stuck up the preselis love.  I nearly didn't get home, i was skidding all over the place.  Its alright having these totally impractical cars but god they are rubbish in this weather.  I need a 4x4


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep and proper stuck, thank god luke is a good driver lol

if we didnt have a 4x4 we wouldnt have got far, the snow drifts were massive


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am so over this now, its just so slippy every where


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

My Passat is rubbish in this stuff too Michelle and its supposed to be a boring practical car, I want a landy! Hope you had fun in the snow Kara, but nice to be in the warm now I bet. 

Good luck Claire!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck claire

Sarah i have a leon with body kit (stupid idea) snow was deeper than bodykit lol.  Also totally rubbish in this weather as it had no traction


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

No wonder you were skidding everywhere!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies

I've left a message for the clinic asking can I go down next week, as we cant get the car off the estate (not even attempting to get Rob's car out of the garage in this weather).  Will be able to catch a bus to the surgery to see the midwife (hopefully).

Well we've spent the whole afternoon at our friends building snowmen and watching the boys (I mean men) sledge down the side of the mountain.  So am now sat in the house with a mug of hot chocolate and biscuits hmmm.

Hope everyone is OK and keeping warm.  Hope it's gonna clear soon, I'm fed up of this weather now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire hope they call you back

be thankful girls your cars are FWD or it would be worst, trust me on this lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh RWD is horrid in the snow, i wouldn't even have gone 2 inches lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol we just watched our neighbour get stuck

claire what time is your mw appointment? do you have the day off?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

did you help them or just laugh  

RWD is a nightmare, my mate has it and keeps having to be rescued lol

Sounds like you had a nice day Claire


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

It's 11:45 Kara, yes I have the day off as I worked last weekend.  I hope they ring me back, if not will ring them again.  Just hope they don't say that I cant have one now.  I did aim to go but 4x4's are having problems driving around our estate, so don't think my fiesta st will get very far.

Sarah we did, but it did get cold towards the end.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we laughed lol opps

claire i will be thinking about you, if they dont call back give them another call


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you Kara.  I will do.  Think I will ring the surgery as well to make sure the midwife has got there.  I wont be happy iif I get there and she doesn't.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope they phone back Claire, your car is about as practical as mine lol

Kara was it a sports car then.  Naughty for laughing lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle I think it is.  We spent most of the walk over to our friends trying to think of 4x4 that we should go and look at in a few weeks, as we both need to change our care this year.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would go for a 4x4 but they are so expensive to run and only really are used to their potential in weather like this.  My friends dh has a defender which is lush but god it is difficult to get in cos so high


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know, we were thinking of a smaller 4x4.  Think we'll do the 4x4 as my lease car then Rob can get a sporty but sensible car.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Dh has a golf gti its better in the snow than my leon.  Good idea on lease car especially if you have lots of country lanes to go down.  My sister is district nurse and she has to go down loads but we are rural here.

Small 4x4 will be good for pram and things like that for baby


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't have many lanes to go down, but we do have a couple of rural spots that we need to go to occasionally.

Thats what we thought, as the fiesta isn't gonna be any good with the baby, it's only 3 door and the boot space is really limited (with my work stuff in there too).  Rob's Z3 is even worse, although the boot is bugger than mine, but only has 2 seats.  Oh well hopefully will be sorted by the time the baby is born, or at least we'll just be waiting for them to be delivered.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its the work stuff that takes up the room, my sisters car is always full

Hope you get it sorted soon, you have a few months lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good idea claire to call in the morning

yeah it was a sports type car, my skyline and lukes rx7 wouldnt get far in this weather so we got the truck at the right time...it is high to get into


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

How are you bumpsters tonight!!! We've had a few giggles at some of the neighbours outside ours, but we haven't had a prob in our astra! One of them wasn't best pleased when I told him to stick it in a higher gear, but he did soon move after then!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

HI ladies just thought id update you on my niece , she have had the baby by emergency c section , they broke her waters and the cord was coming out first so they rushed her down to theatre. theconsultant did say yesterday the cord may come first because of the amount of fluid, well baby weighed a wopping 10lb 3oz,  my niece is only tiny lol herfirst one was a 7lb lol. my niece is groggy from anashetic as she only had him at 6,24pm. i couldn't make it down   but i spoke to her when shecame back she started crying and then i did lol but both are doing well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats to you and your niece hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw huge congrats to your niece. That quite a size bless her. I was holding my friends baby that was 10 lb 9 and quite a weight so your poor niece must have been uncomfortable. Glad baby here safe


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

A huge congratulations to your niece,glad they are both okay.
Nice size baby too


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Ems.. congratulations to you niece honey and to you being and Auntie xxxx

love to everyone hope your all keeping safe...I did not make it to work today weather was just too bad in the valleys to risk it so stayed home and walked in the snow and built a snowman... hope we have snow next month to play with our daughter in  it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi popsi this weather is suppposed to be with us until march, so hopefully you will get to build a snowman with lo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Emma congratilations to you and your neice how exciting that she has had her baby, good they are both ok.  What did she have? Bet you cant wait to see the baby.

Popsi perhaps we will ahve more in Feb you never know that would be so lovely that you can play with your daughter in the snow.  Does it feel weird sayin it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

michelle .. we hope so lol x

jule.. yes feels really strange only just got used to saying i have a Husband and been married almost 8 years !! .. seems weird saying she is our daughter xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your new neice Emma  

Popsi, I hope you and your daughter enjoy some snow time next month  

I'm fed up of just carrying on working as normal in the snow when DH is off work.  He only made me 1 cup of tea all day


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning ladies,hope the snow has eased for you.

Kara 100 days remaining!! 

Taffy how you doing?

popsi hope you have your daughter home ASAP

Just a quick on from me Sams crying in my ear!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Emma congratulations on becoming an aunty.

Popsi not long now.

Hope everyone else is OK?

Managed to get through the the clinic and scan re-booked for Thursday next week (bloody snow).  Just waiting now to ring the surgery to make sure the midwife has got there before we trek to the main rd to catch the bus into town.  I think they should send snowplows around the side street if they haven't got enough grit.  Just hope it melts some more so that I can get the car out for work tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie wow congratulations to your neice, big baby. has the baby been named?

claire hope today goes really well for you, glad your scan has been rebooked. we are thawing here so you next 

taffy how are you hun? has the sickness passed now?

popsi not many sleeps now hunni

cath how are you?

michelle you in work today?

ravan omg you are right 100 days to go, jeez thats nuts. have you warmed up after yesterday?

well i fell asleep while watching a film, i cant seem to stay awake past 1045pm lol. we spoke a little about names again and have decide that maybe the girls name is a no, it just isnt clicking with us so im leaving it to luke for a bit as everything i suggest he doesnt like and he thinks a name will just come to him lol.....bless him lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yep nice and warm.Glad I made a snowman yesterday,its starting to melt here too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i sent you an email too huni

hope you took loads of pics, we took some of the snow up the mountain and pics of where we got stuck lool


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

on ebay has got a grip of me yet again opps lol, how come it doesnt feel like spending money when its only a few quid here and there lol

my mate is now doing pics at the end of the month so we have gona have a look round some shops on saturday and get paint for the nursery, crikey that still sounds very very strange

i have a little list that came from a mother care catalogue which is gona be so helpful so if anyone wants it let me know and i can type it up here for you as i didnt have a clue what to buy lol

hope everyone is ok?

no guests in work and boss is gona sod off for the day so im gona chill out and try not to spend too much


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow - there is so much to catch up on.  Congratulations Aunty Ebonie and to your neice. I had been thinking about her   10lb 3oz - That has made my eyes water lol 

Well I've been a bit quiet this week - was not well at all at the weekend - nausea, sickness, indigestion, dizzy spells, aches, itching and generally feeling poop - so went along to the docs on monday am. 
Not good!! Urine had very high levels of protein and ketones and my BP had shot up from 100/60 to 127/89. Had some bloods done to check for pre-eclampsia and cholestasis. GP says I have SPD and referred me for physio. 
Got an email from drs on Tuesday to say that my results were back - but every time I phoned for the results they said that the dr hadnt looked at them  then yesterday when the GP had looked at them they couldnt tell me what they were - I had to make an appointment to see the doc   Grrrrrrrr - well after a big rant I got an appointment yesterday afternoon. Urine now has glucose (so they are checking for gestational diabetes) but only a trace of protein and ketones. Blood results were not what was expected - so was sent straight over to the Royal Gwent and was admitted for monitoring and more blood/urine tests etc. Good news is baby is all ok - but they are not sure what is going on with me 
They have let me home for a few hours and I am just waiting for a call from the hospital to go back in for a scan on my gall bladder and more monitoring and tests later today. So its been a bit of a rollercoaster but I have had fantastic care and just wanted to post and say if things dont feel right - go and get them checked. 

Sorry its a me post - hope everyone else is ok  
x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hope everything is okay Taffy cant type long as Sam is having an attention seeking day,but will check online every so often for an update.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg taffy you poor thing, please text me later and let me know your ok as i will be thinking of you

its good they are checking you out thats the very important thing here. 

did you go and get checked because you felt so unwell? aww huni i feel so sorry your having a rough time


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy i hope you will be alright and i am so glad you are getting good care.  Hope they find out what is going on with you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Taffy hope your feeling better soon.  Take care


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire how did the MW go?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys - just had a lovely little nap in my own bed 
I actually feel ok - just very tired (and a wee bit anxious!) They have given me iron tabs for the anaemia and piriton for the itching. No call yet so thinking my scan may be tomorrow now - just hoping they dont keep me in overnight tonight. Funny thing is we are meant to go at 6pm tonight for our tour of the hospital maternity unit with our ante-natal group - think I know my way around already! 
Midwife looking after me yesterday evening was sooooo lovely and very interested in the IVF - said they have had quite a few IVF babies born there recently. 
Will keep you posted although I probably wont know much more till I see the consultant on Monday morning. 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy it does sound like you know your way round. you are bound to be anxious until you know what the heck is going on. hope you feel a little more rested now and i hope you dont have to stay in tonight but if you do then hope they are good to you. 

could it be worth giving them a call?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy fingers crossed you won't have to stay in.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

someone help me with the boredom of work lol...just worked out my maternity and i actually finished on thursday 25th March as im on the rota to be off that weekend, omg

just made my next MW appointment so now i have scan next week (cervix) 4d the week after then the week after that MW! crikey

taffy i hope the itching has eased a little that must be horrid i must say

michelle how are you today?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara midwife appointment went OK, she was lovely.  But didn't really discuss anything, she's made an appointment to come to the house and do the booking appointment.  12 week scan booked for the 15th of Feb (but will be 13 wks).

Taffy hope you can stay at home tonight.

Kara you have a busy couple of weeks ahead with appointments, and not long till you can start you maternity leave will be here before you know it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im pleased your appointment went well hun and you have a date for your 12 (13 ) week scan. did you get your bounty pack?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Taffy hope you are feeling ok and you don't have to stay in the gwent


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara no  , I was looking forward to having that.  She just gave be a packet full of information leaflets about what antenatal screening tests they will offer.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont panic its not that good lol, my gp gave me the pack and i had to pick it up from boots!

the reading stuff and your notes are the most important thing

just think you have a lovely scan to look forward to next week and omg you will see such a different hun, is your dh going with you?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No Kara he's working nights, but he's OK about it as long as we have a picture that he can look at.  I know he/she should look more like a baby this time.

Do you think if I ask the clinic for copies for some of my blood results, they will give them to me, rather than taking more.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what do you need the blood results for? just be nosey lol, im sure they wouldnt mind, ask debs for a photocopy

working nights must suck

im in the middle of haggling with someone from the states on ebay lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh it's just the Rubella/HIV etc screening test.  My veins are so bad that the less blood they need to take the better.

We're both used to the night shifts, he's done them since we've been together.  It was strange when he had promotion a few years ago and didn't need to do them.  I was glad when he went back on them 

I know I'm on ebay, looking to see if there's a bargin for a sofa bed.  I hate it when someone is just as determined to get the item  .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure they will do you a copy hunm have a word with debbie

dont you just love ebay for bargains lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire glad appointment went well.  I only had the same leaflets and all

Kara yes working today and been unable to get on line much.  Woohoo March will soon be here. Do they send you scan appointments or do you have to make one

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they send me my scan appointment, i tend to be scanned on the friday and appointment comes on the tuesday, they are very quick


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just wondering hun, probably get one in the next few weeks

I'm so tired today i need a day off lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i cant remember how far in advance my 20 week one came, think it was a few weeks. if you havent had it in the next 10 days call um

you off this weekend


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah glad to, i worked for 12 days straight and really tired.

I'm seeing mw next week i'll ask her, thanks hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah yeah ask her when you see her, good thinking, thats a long week for sure, you need to put your feet up

god im on pins waiting for my ebay offer to be accepted, it was once but there was confusion over what was included lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What you bidding on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

stuff to go with the nursery bedding we already have

curtains, valance, ties, sheets, blanket, night light and wall hangings lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

hope you get it then

do a link so i can see nursery bedding

oh you know that list would you email me after my 20 week scan lol (just me being me)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.kiddisave.co.uk/store/product/455/Kidsline-Bedding-Zanzibar3pc-CotBed-Bedding-Set/

this is the bedding. we are doing the walls a light green so need to get paint soon too

yeah i will email you the list just remind me cause i will forget lol

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

That is lovely.  

Yeah i'll remind you, if i remember lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

flipping blind leading the blind here lol

i love it and we are gona have soft toy animals too,,,,,i have brought some already

i have only 5 weekend feel until maternity leave and i want it done by then lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

vacant leading the vacant lol

Green will look nice with that.  Its going to very special


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the bedding has a light green leaf on it so gona go with that colour. luke is gona do the painting 

i just cant believe i am talking about this, brings tears to my eyes....christ i was never this emotional before lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

When you start talking about finishing dates and stuff like that reality checks in

I'm the same when i break the news to people and everyone is so thrilled i get choked.

Last year we both had no hope, now look at us.  Its amazing and my life will be complete when i have the baby just like yours


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy hope your ok and that you don't have to go back into night. hope things ease for you as its not long left. look after your self. 

claire glad you got to see your mw good luck for scan next week

kara wow not long to go can't believe time has gone so quick

michelle hope you are well and get a 20 week scan app through soon

em congrats on being an aunty. hope your niece and baby are well.

miriam and maia hope you are both ok

raven and sam keep forgetting to say what a lovely photo of sam in the snow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi queenie, did you have a snow day or did you go back to school today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah reality is deffo hitting home lol

i won the auction £62 for the lot which is a bargain, now i only have to by a laundry bin and a mobile.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i love a bargain, well is it cause i wasnt gona buy curtains etc lol 

i have brought some clothes today too lol opps, i spent more than i have earned. dont think i need anyone clothes yet once people have given us bits.

i wana go home now, im hungry and tired lol this shopping online is hard work


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Must be exhausting lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

phew im home yay yay off for a bath soon

ive noticed i cant eat a big meal anymore boo boo


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone - Just a quickie - am home for the night and off to bed 
Nothing much to report - Going back again tomorrow for scan  
May have to get up early and catch up on all your chatting  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy all the best for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you and stay in bed as long as you can in the morning


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck for your scan Taffy. Hope all is well. xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy good luck for scan tomorrow. hope you get a good sleep tonight and will be thinking of you tomorrow. xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Taffy hope you are feeling better soon. Sending hugs your way.

Kara, no wonder you have tears in your eyes thinking about your baby, you are an example to us all of how to stick with it and get a positive outcome. Seems you are having fun shopping.

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

My DH just said to me I want one of those Evian rollerskating babies - I said I'll take any kind of baby lol !


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck with your scan today Taffy,will be thinking of you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Taffy, hope you had a good nights sleep - good luck for your scan today, will be thinking of you.

Hope everyone is OK today


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes  
I slept in the spare room with my new pillows and duvet and had the best nights sleep in weeks - didn't wake once! 

Kara - great that you got your (bargain!) bedding - have fun decorating. 
Once your room is done you will be able to go in there and have a little weep at the sheer wonder of it.  I tend to go in there at night when I wake up (and rub my belly and pinch myself lol)

Michelle - do I sense that you are starting to get a little excited? I hope that you are managing to start to relax and enjoy things a bit. Know what you mean about wanting to wait until after the next scan each time - but the time will come when you have to start looking and buying - it was just before Christmas (so about 25 weeks!) for me.    

For anyone who is buying Asda baby event starts on Tuesday (More Bargains?)

Claire - shame about your scan - but at least you still have it to look forward to now 
Glad you got to see midwife

Ravan - hope that Sam is getting all the attention he deserves.  

Miriam - how are you? and little Maia. Was nice to see around the Gwent - and see all the bits you told me about.  
Midwife confirmed that I am going to be on B4 (the "high maintenance" unit as hubby has decided to call it lol) 

It all seems a bit real now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck Taffy for today.  I've always been excited but i just don't like talking to much about it yet as it is still early days (just a me thing) lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck for scan Taffy


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yay I'm home - have been scanned and monitored to within an inch of my life lol 
Gonna try and have a quiet (lazy!) weekend before going back to see the consultant on Monday morning, antenatal classes on Tuesday, physio and 31 week midwife appointments on Wed - and hopefully I'll be able to squeeze in going to work for a day or two!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad it went well Taffy


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy so pleased scan went well and that you and teeny taffy are both well. glad that your are home.

sounds like you need a quiet weekend as your week sounds very busy.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

glad went well Taffy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy thanks for the text hun i was thinking about you

ive been in cardiff all day, nipped into clinic then meet ravan and ness which was lovely and baby even kicked amanda well head butted as baby is breech still lol

shattered now and off looking at baby gear tomorrow 

im now finding that i cant sit in one postion for long as i get really uncomfy, my ribs need to expand

hope everyone is well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

taffy hope you have a restful weekend, im up early!!! been awake for hours too lol

right better get **** in gear busy day ahead

hope everyone is well


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

great to see you yesterday Kara and ness,shes looking good!

Taffy glad everything is ok with you and baby.

hope everyone is well today,snow all gone here!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im afraid im well behind ladies ive got pages to catch up on maias taking up all my time at the moment as she is constantly on the move! ... sorry to read you been in hospital taffy i hope you are resting now its good that you go to b4 they will look after you well on that ward and delivery rooms are real nice   hope all you other mums to be are well and blooming ... ravan hows sam doing with his walking?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya miriam hun, looks like your little princess is keeping your really busy lol bless her

ravan yeah ness always looks great doesnt she. i was shattered last night but really enjoyed the day

shopping was a disaster, we rowed, i cried (hormones!!!!!) and went home well kinda! but we have painted the nursery so at least thats sorted. was very disappointed with the quailty of some of the stuff we looked at


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ravan and Miriam - sounds like you both have your hands full with your little ones at the mo

Aw Kara -   sorry your shopping trip was not as you had hoped 
Was just looking in to see what you had bought. Good that you have done the nursery though   

I cried in Asda twice today - the first time when we looked at some baby clothes - Hubby pointed out the difference in size between newborn (up to 9lbs) and the 0-3 month babygros - which is what we have been buying for the 10lb whopper they have been telling me I am likely to have  

The second time was when we got to the donuts - as the midwife had compared being 10 cm dilated to the size of a ring donut (I was thinking she meant the middle bit lol!!!) 

We have had some more baby bits from my mum and MIL today which was a nice surprise  
Mum got me the Johnsons baby box and MIL had bought us some sleepsuits, bibs and vests - so a few more things ticked off the list.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

aw kara i'm sorry you didn't have a good shopping trip but thats great that you have done the nursery i bet it looks lovely.

taffy don't worry about the size of the baby, one of the parents at my school was told she was gonna have a huge baby and when he was born he wasn't, they do get it wrong. i would try not to think too much about the birth and just think that you will get to meet your little one. 

raven and miriam can't wait to see your little ones at the meet. soon they will be walking around at the meet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all how is everyone

taffy wow more baby stuff, do you have loads now? fancy crying in asda, isnt it weird how it just starts!

queenie yeah we are pleasedwith the colours

had a mega busy day AGAIN, took double bed over to mil's so now the bedroom is empty well apart from baby stuff, ravan gona go through the clothes later and show luke and make a list. i love them all lol

seen some nursery stuff at a bargain price so think this is what we will buy now after looking at stuff yesterday i know what i want and what i dont lol

off to parents soon for dinner yum yum and then back to do stuff.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girlies

Hope you are all well

Had some bad news today my bosses grandson died he was one of a twin and was born at 27weeks he lasted 4 weeks.  Life is very unfair and i just feel so sad for the parents.  The little girl is doing well but no consolation for the parents


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Michelle just seen that after typing my long post below - how awful 
Hope the other little one is doing ok        

Queenie - Thanks hun, I hope you are right! 

Yes Kara we have quite a lot now ...... and we have been out browsing and buying again today!! 
Think we are getting there - a few more bits still to go though - but mostly online stuff. Need to revisit "The List". 

Got a Tommy Tippee bottle steriliser half price in mothercare and a boring nightie and some funky slippers for me. Then we went to Mamas and Papas. I resisted the Zeddy & Parsnip changing mat for £30  - but think I may be going back if I cant find one cheaper lol   

My mums friend has knitted me a gorgeous pram blanket which we picked up today. My mum had got me another nightie for hospital - so just need to finish packing the hospital bag (again!). We got sunday dinner while we were there too which saves me cooking later and means I can toddle off for my afternoon nap. 

Don't go overdoing it Kara! 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks taffy, i hope the little girl does well, they are such nice people as well, they are only young and have just got married what an unfair thing to happen (actually to anyone)

I've been shredding allday, been putting it off for ages.  Done it now but taken me nearly all day.  Looks like a load of rabbit bedding lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh I dont envy you that task, Michelle. We did that over Christmas - ended up with about 5 bin bags full of old paperwork going back over 10 years..... and still have another box to do which I am saving for a rainy day lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i haven't finished yet either got filling cabinet to sort through next.  I don't undersatand why i don't throw it away when it comes through the door.  Most of it cr*p lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh michelle that is awful news, my thoughts go to the parents and grandparents and my prayers are with the little girl. i hope she gains strenght each day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning everyone

how are you all?

michelle thoughts are still with your boss and her family.

taffy are you off work now with all the monitoring?

ravan hope you and sam are well

miriam hope maia is chilling a little, this i doubt lol

ebonie how are you and j

popsi big day for you and J

claire hope your not working too hard

as for me well im not sure how im feeling, im in work and had an awful nights sleep and feel a little odd, sicky and weird! im the only one here too. boss made a bit of a face when i asked for a copy of my MATB1 as luke needs a copy and when i copied it i only copied one side! what a pleb!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara probably got a bug or something take it easy

Morning everyone, hope you are well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey michelle your ticker seems to be flying now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm in tears at the moment, my boss has just been on the phone (oh it is so very sad)

Yeah my ticker is moving on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are bound to be upset, she must be devastated


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well they all are, my heart is breaking for them.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope they are getting good support and help. so very very sad


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sure they will.  The little girl is doing really well which is good,.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww that must be so hard for them, i cant even imagine what they must be going through. the little girl certainly sounds a fighter. god bless the little boy


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What furniture are you getting for nursery.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well we found some on ebay in pembrey which is slight seconds but a bargain price (always after a bargain me)

will go get a linky


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Whats a linky?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is a link or a linky lol

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=230414302132&Category=100991&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1

most of the stuff we saw the other way was very over price i think! some massively so. i am still in love with the ocean range by mama and papas but we just cant afford that kinda money

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It looks nice hun, i love the antique pine colour and easy to keep clean.  I thought you had a cot or was it a crib your friend was giving you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i love the antique pine too and my dad said if the drawers arent that strong he can strenghten them. 

my mate has a crib for us, we did ideally want a cot bed but for this price we will go with a cot lol, it means i can also buy some other bits and bobs that i didnt think we could afford. i went through the things i had brought and the stuff amanda gave us last night and omg i didnt realise i had brought so much as it was in dips and drabs....best way to buy i think.

you due your mw appointment soon?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

MW appointment on wednesday.  I'm not getting a bump i'm going to carry all the way round (i look like a barrel lol).  Praying she will find a hb, i'm still getting pains but not as intense as they were


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats come round quick too. the doppler they use are very good and a HB will be easy to find now your uterus is higher

i cant remember what sex they say when you carry all round. dont really believe it anyway. i bet all of a sudden you will get a bump. have you turnt over in the night yet and felt how weird your tum feels?

you will probably get pains for a while yet, i dont think mine have stopped just get different, i now have rib pain and sometimes quite bad, i have also had a few down below pains when baby kicks


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My friend is lending me a doppler but i am not using it until MW shows me how.

I thought they say all round girl all in front boy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i asked my MW about getting a doppler as many times i was tempted and she said not too and tbh i think that was good advice as i know what im like and if i couldnt find it i would panic......remember when that student doc couldnt find it with me. yet on the other hand i knnow loads of ladies that love them and it gives them constant reasurrance so it really is what suits you

so all front is a boy, so if thats right i should have a boy and you a girl.

i have thought girl for us all the way through until maybe 2 weeks ago and i have a little niggle that is saying boy, if our little monkey is a boy it will make it easier name wise as we have a boys name lol

another aliment ive notice which is very fetching is if im on my feet for a longish period my ankles are swelling, its look so strange lol....i love noticing the body changes


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its a load of twaddle hun, my friend carried differently on her two and had two girls

I might not use it, its just so long inbetween scans and i'm not showing so i am anxious.  I think having a doppler just in case is going to relax me which in turn should be a good thing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if it helps you relax then it will be good for you. im lucky in one way as i have very regular scans yet i still get very nervous before

another few weeks and you will have a bump and be feeling the baby move, its so very very faint to start with though.

i think i know why i have a bad belly, i ran out of tea bags yesterday so drank 3 cups of normal coffee and a couple of normal teas, its the bloody caffine! it didnt even cross my mind til a minute ago, since given it up it does make me sick


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope your stomach gets better, i'm finding decaf is turning on me now.  Not all the time but occassionally.

I'm sure i'll get a bump before i deliver lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im liking squash for the first time in my life!

oh yeah you will have a bump before then, you probably have one but just arent seeing it. some people say i love huge and some say im neat and small, i feel bigger but not massive lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

umm maybe not the caffine, luke isnt well either!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sos had to do some work lol

I've put all my weight back on but this is cos of all sorts of things like Canada, drugs and xmas lol

I don't care about weight.  One of my friends said because i am tall it will probably take longer to show,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now that does make sense in my head

i wish i had some work to do but im sat here bored and itching to online shop lol

a healthy weight gain is good for you and  baby


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nothing healthy bout my weight gain lol.  

Hope you and Luke haven't eaten anything nasty


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

opps hun

luke has had man flu for about a week and i think i just have it worst lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor luke, he is having a hard time with you at the moment lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah i think im really good consider some of the horror stories people insist of telling you lol

i did enjoy painting the other day as i have never been one to sit back and just watch


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i do need to find a good sleeping postion though......luke gets in the way lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You need a bigger bed or throw him out lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i like a cuddle lol but belly doesnt allow a close up now which is odd lol

god i am so bored in work, i need to find something to do but i dont think there is anything. i did consider bringing a book and im gona tomorrow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh have you read lovely bones(what a good book a little strange to begin with but good)

I'm bored boys have done there jobs and just waiting now to go to appointment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no will have to keep an eye out for that

im reading cystal skull 2010 and its really good

hows the clexane going? i had to get a repeat script today didnt realised i was running so low


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah clexane ok, i don't have the spring loaded anymore and i do find these better

I'll bring the book with me next week and you can borrow it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers i like a good read

yeah i havent got the spring loaded at the moment either, i now have to lift my boob out of the way and judge where im jabbing , i try and do right side in the morning and left in the evening


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm only jabbing once a day, but not bruising as much now as i did with the spring loaded ones


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im really lucky and only bruising a little yet sometimes i get a big one. i tend to bruise more with the non spring loaded, isnt it funny how we are all different


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I also find the non spring loaded sharper.  Yeah good thing we are all different


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo sharper, these little buggers can be hard to go in and you will also find your skin will get harder.

opps i just did an ebay bid


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sos love got to go.  Going to dentist, got to battle him for free dental tx but bet he won't.  Chat laterz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if nhs dentist you will have no trouble if private your in for a fight......drill the git lol

**** if you go that means i will go on ebay lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Kara whatchu been buying this avo lol?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well no free tx for me and to boot i have pregnancy gingivitis

My friend sent me a doppler and i picked up the hb straight away, oh i am so relieved

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle what reasoning did the dentist give you for not letting you have your free treatment?  I think I have it too, I picked up some Cordsodyl to use as it does really help to settle it.  I'm glad you heard the heartbeat straight away.  I cant wait to use the one we have in work, will be using it all the time  

Kara hope you haven't spent too much, and are feeling better?

Taffy hope your getting plenty of rest.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My dentist is not nhs.  Claire make sure you use corsodyl daily the other stuff stains your teeth.  Also floss and if your gums bleed keep on brushing that area.  Hope this helps love


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelle so sorry to her about your bosses twin it is so sad when someone has a loss.

kara furniture looks fab. you are def good at getting a bargain.

taffy hope your well not long to go now.

claire hope your well.

miriam and maia, raven and sam, and em and j hope you are all well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Queenie


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I get it a couple of times a year, so used to it now.  I have the toothpaste too, so just swap over mouthwashes when I feel it start.

Oh I think mine is an NHS one, never really thought about it before.  Will ask them when I ring them tomorrow as I need to have my 6 monthly check up.

Oh my friend has just sent her husband up with a bag of stuff for us.  She phoned me too say she knows it early, but they need the room, as their having their extension done next week.  She did say there's more, she just needs to go through them, think I will send them up to mum and dad's out of the way.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire if your not comfy with the stuff in the house then it is best to put it somewhere else.  Can you get the toothpaste then i must try that


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I am, it just what other people think.  Maybe I'll put them in the cupboard in the spare room.

Yeah I had it from my dentist to start with, but you can get it in tesco.  I only use it when I get a flare up.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My gums look horrible and everyday another bit goes purple lol.  i'm afraid to smile co it looks like i have something stuck in my teeth lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle thats great you found the HB straight away, ive been using that mouthwash as my gums are pumping out blood at the moment

claire that was nice of your friend and if you feel ok about it being in the house just pop it away somewhere. my mum thinks i should have nothing in the house lol my dad is the other way lol

ive had a weird couple of hours, had some weird pains in the bum and back and then what i thought were braxton hicks yet all ok now ( i was considering calling the MW) i think maybe now it was the baby turning round as the kick pattern has changed......


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara my mil said that she used to get those pains when she was carrying steve.  Your so tiny normally your bound to have loads of pain.  My friend who is the same weeks as you, is feeling really uncomfortable at the moment.

I'm so glad you all have pregnancy gingivitis lol it makes me feel normal


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didnt even know it had a name lol, i can be sat in work and my gum start bleeding, its taste yuck

so being uncomfy is normal phew, i feel well bump feels heavy....im starting to wonder if i will need to finish work before 36 weeks!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If you had a risk assessmnet done in work they might well of had to change your chair to something more comfy.  Your job is sitting most of the time isn't it

The more uncomfy it is going to get hun, it depends how you are feeling

I just look like i have something in my teeth.  After seeing the hygienist my gums were p*ssing.  I have to have a filing on friday he quoted nice guidelines to me that if there is no urgency then tx should wait but my tooth is to bad


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya mimi you have a good point about the chair as it is uncomfy.  how are you feeling apart from your tooth?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thought it time for a change lol

Tooth ok.  Spent £30 in dentist today on new toothbrush heads and mouthwash bloody expensive but hope it does the trick


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure it will help


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - hope you are ok. Its very wierd when you feel the baby move/turn. 
Furniture looks lovely by the way. Sounds like its all coming together now   

Michelle great you found heartbeat with doppler - Id be too chicken to try in case I couldnt find it.   
Good luck for midwife appt - I have m/w appt on Wed too - 31 weeks  
Sorry to hear you have gingivitis - I get it from time to time too, but fortunately it hasnt been any worse in pregnancy

Hopsital appt today was a bit of a shambles. I'd been booked in with a different dr who seemed to have no clue why I was there (and had very limited English which was really frustrating), my notes were still on the ward, blood results werent back and they couldnt do the glucose tolerance test as they were understaffed..... Urine today was ok apart from glucose present again. Took more bloods today and have to go back in 2 weeks for review, more bloods and the (supposedly urgent!) GTT. My big long list of questions remain unanswered - but am trying to remain chilled about it all!

Went in to work for 4 hours this afternoon to meet with my boss to go through my work. She has agreed I can finish earlier if I want to (just need to get it by HR!) but in reality its gonna take 2-3 weeks to hand files etc over - so I will be finishing on 12th Feb at the latest but hoping to go sooner if I can as I am exhausted. Will be working at home 2 days a week to fit around my various drs, midwife and physio appts and ante-natal classes.     

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh taffy what a pain hun, i think considering your situation finishing earlier is wise. i suppose we dont really know how we are gona be til we get there

how are you feeling in yourself?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy what a shambles i hate that when they are not organised.  GTT is supposed to be an important test bloody ar*es


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Am feeling ok - just very tired. Waiting for the iron tabs to kick in 
Sickness and indigestion has eased again over the weekend and the itching has stopped as Im on the piriton till Friday.
Am waddling about with the pelvis pain - but hopefully the physio will help.  

I wouldnt mind but I had fasted since 10pm last night lol!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you quite large now? is this what cause the pelvic pain

sounds like the pills are working on the itching at least


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I look like a small house  (Measuring 33 weeks + today). 
Not sure whether its the size as such - but it is to do with muscles stretching.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bet you look georgous hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow hun you are growing quick now then. i should get measured for the first time next week. i am very surprise how uncomfy i am now when sitting down !

hey taffy how about posing a bump pic


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes was thinking that - Camera needs charging at the mo - but will try and do one in the next few days - May need a wide angled lens for a side on shot though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol would love to see a pic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona jump in the bath, im comfy in water lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Taffy sorry you didn't have a good day with the hospital, they can be really cr*p at times.  You are growing quick.

Kara my friend was really uncomfortable from 23 weeks as she was very petite.  There's just not enough padding there so you do feel things more.  I'm just thankfull I have plenty of padding.

Michelle you confused me with the change of name (although it doesn't take allot these days).

Well I've put that stuff away, but will have to remember what she gave me and where I've put them.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome mini41  

oh taffy sorry your app didn't go well, hope that you get to see someone soon who can answer your questions and do the tests you need. wow  can't wait to see you bump at the meet. hope you feel better soon.

kara wow it must feel strange. i have learn't so much off you ladies about being pregnant, friends have never said about the pains you feel, when it comes to my turn i will know everything.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie that is so true nobody ever said you get stretching pains and alsorts of other things.  I'm learning as i go


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry for your bosses grandchild michelle thats so sad really hope the little girl hangs in there   i used doppler all the time was good as if i didnt feel many movements heartbeat was always fine   kara i think you are addicted to ebay like me lol you are going to have a pile of stuff when baby arrives   taffy bet you wasnt happy starving yourself to go to hospital then no test   glad you arnt feeling to bad ...iron tabs are horrid makes your poop black lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oops I spoke (typed!) too soon -   
Have been violently sick again all night - and feel like poop again today. 
Ah well only 2 more months to go - and it will all be so worth it    
Black poop   - oh another joy lol!!!! 

Queenie - I do hope and   that your turn to experience these weird and wonderful things comes soon  (mean that in the nicest possible way )

Claire - that was nice of your friend - are you excited now that you are starting to get some bits together - How you feeling? 

Have a good day everyone. Am off to ante natal class this morning - thinks its breast-feeding today!
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Taffy I'm sorry that your feeling poorly and that the sickness has started again.

It was really nice of her.  I'm trying not to get too excited, but I'm sure that I'll be climbing the wall with excitement by 12 weeks.  I've put them way and started a list, otherwise I'll end up buying more.

I'm feeling OK at the moment, just get a little tired by the end of the day in work.

Hope ante natal class goes OK

How is everyone else?

Suppose I should head off to work, need to pick a student up before first visit.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

poor taffy, hope the sickness stops

claire you better get moving lol

well ladies im off to see my MW at 1pm, i have pain in my back passage and feel weird so think i better get checked out.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now i am well and truly  off with work. i am a little concerned today and expected a little more respect from them to be honest, male boss has been great yet i asked for a copy of my maternity cert and male and female boss just stormed throught reception and female boss slammed my cert down on my desk with even a hello!!!!!charming they really better not start screwing with me or i will walk.

really disappointed with them and considering how i am feeling today you would have thought she wouldnt be such a woman


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy sorry you were sick all night but like you say it will be worth it 

Kara people forget and i think women are the worst.  If they continue to be funny start quoting some law to them, you have rights USE them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tbh the way i feel today im tempted to sign myself of sick why should i push myself when they have a crap attitide!

i have now been left on my own and im having some quite bad pains!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Baby probably lying on something like a nerve or muscle which is causing probs, but must be worrying

I'm lucky i have a good boss, but i know others who get treated badly.  How will you see the mw if your on your own


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he knows i have to go to see her at 1pm so he better be back or im just gona close the door!

yeah i am a little concerned more because the pains arent stopping, i felt weird yesterday and had a good few tightening where i thought the baby was turning but this pain in the back passage is new, its not really bad but it does hurt and is regular too. baby is very active so thats good.

i know what they mean now when they say call if you dont feel right well i certainly dont. sorry to go on

how are you today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as for bosses well its not as if my pregnancy has been a shock is it, luke will go mental i know he will


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she just called me and was as nice as pie cause she wants me to chase something up for her!!! im confused


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Best to get things sorted hun if your not feeling well.  Hope mw puts your mind at rest.

All they care about is their business at the end of the day, it doesn't help that their daughter is pregnant and they are probably comparing.

I'm fine, heard hb again last night and it has relaxed me.  MW tomorrow so i hope she can find it

Maybe she had a row with her dh before


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet its now hard to stop listening, you should record it on your phone 

im so over work right now lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't have a phone that records lol Work don't pay for frills 

Why don't you go on the sick for the rest of the week untilyou feel better


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im off for 2 days after today, im gona see what they say and just hope all is ok really


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sure it will be but you will worry its natural.  Maybe time to slow down a bit more Kara.

Fluff replied to your thread and said it could be piles or like i suggested baby in wrong place. 

Take care of yourself your body is changing so much and growing so you will have to be careful


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no piles in my butt lol and baby been breech for weeks so i know its not that, maybe baby has a foot pushed down somewhere....think i have a naughtie one in there just like his/her dad 


yeah i think its slow down time which is quite hard, my body doesnt seem long enough to grow anymore lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It could be the start of piles lol  they feel like an electric shock sometimes (i am going to be blessed with them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you gettting electric shocks in your **** lol

ive had piles before and its no where near the same pain, well its like nothing i have felt before


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nah but i know they will flare up

Got to go got to arrange flowers for my boss and family

Hope MW goes well


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - Sorry to hear you are having a poop day hun. 
They sound like a right bunch of *!£$?%*'s you work for - but as Michelle says you do have rights and they shouldnt be treating you like that. Keep a record of all these little problems you are having with them - just in case   

Hope its nothing to worry about and that the midwife can reassure you that its just another lovely side effect.....
You do need to be taking things easy and keeping stress-free and a few days off work might be the answer. 

Michelle - I think work should get you a new phone so you could have baby's heartbeat as your ringtone lol  
Hope your midwife appt is all ok tomorrow


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good luck with wm kara hope she reassures you . taffy have fun at class! hope the sickness stops it sounds like you are all having a tricky time. I'm with queenie its fascinated, never realised all the issues that come with it. 

take care ladies x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well ladies i am indeed having braxton hicks which is nothing to worry about unless they become regular or painful and if they do i need to get to the maternity ward which is a little scary. i was put on a monitor and baby was fine which i knew cause he/she is kicking me lots but she couldnt pick up any BH's yet as soon as i was off monitor one came so she felt my tummy and yeah she said it was. 

taffy how was antenatal?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad you got checked out Kara - Ooh I'm intrigued as to what they feel like cos dont think ive felt any (or may have just missed them lol!)

Ante natal class was fine - learnt about breast feeding today and watched the birth video 

No more sickness but I am starving today - I just keep on munching!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i having them still and im still concerned. should i go to the hospital or just sit it out!!!!! bloody hell 

ok i will try and explain a braxton hick. you tummy goes really really tight and it feels like you have a big stone in your belly


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - 
It doesnt sound like you need to be worried - but why don't you ring the midwife and see what she suggests? and ask her how long to leave it before going to the hospital?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she said to call if they become every 10mins! or become painful

she also said if im still having them tomorrow she will arrange for me to see my con on thursday, maybe im just be ott


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Are you home now? If so - feet up, nice cuppa and time to chill out - Dr Taffy's orders lol!! 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nope im back at work, i know, i know i should of gone home

i dont wana have braxton hicks think i will feel better after thursday and i know my cervix is ok!!! mw was mentioning steriods! scary

whats happening with you now taffy?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Naughty Kara     You take care of yourself hun - and dont go overdoing it. 

Not much happening with me at the moment - just keeping an eye on things. Am waiting on more blood results and back to hospital for review with consultant and glucose tolerance test on 1st Feb. 
Due to see the physio tomorrow morning for the SPD (snow permitting!) - and then midwife at 1pm for 31 week appt - think thats just measuring and monitoring - not sure if we do birth plan yet.... or maybe just have a natter lol! 

I am hoping to finish work early Feb - as I am just so tired. Gonna talk things through with my boss again next Monday. We have agreed on 15th at the mo - but I would ideally like to finish up on 5th or 8th Feb - but it depends whether I can get my butt into gear and do handovers!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats like 3 weeks away.

the real reason i came back to work is cause i seem to have less to do in work than at home. im off tomorrow so plan on chilling out, i do have to go out tomorrow afternoon to the bank and view some nursery stuff. im gona really start getting everything in order now as i have a feeling that in the next few weeks i will be shattered too

its good they are keeping a closer eye on you thats for sure

are you hoping to have everything ready at home in time for maternity leave?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I know how scary is that  
OK - explanation accepted lol! Orders still stand - feet up under the desk and nice cuppa for Lady Kara!

I am hoping that we will have got most of the big things sorted before I start on Maternity leave - at which stage I will begin frivoulously shopping online and be at home with my feet up to await the arrival of my parcels!

We need to order a mattress for the cot and get some bedding. We havent bought much in the way of clothes yet - but I know everyone has got bits for us so we plan to wait and see what size and flavour baby arrives before buying any more - although I do seem to pick up something each time I go near a shop lol. My hospital bags are mostly packed (done rather rapidly after last week!) Just waiting to see whether they are gonna advise a c-section or let me go naturally before buying last minute bits for the hospital.    

It is all starting to feel very real now!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

funny enough that is exactly what im doing lol

sounds like a good plan to me, we have tons of clothes lol 28 newborn baby grows for starters lol

i love kiddicare and kiddisave, i am hoping luke will go and get the sterilister from babies r us this week as the one i want is on offer, we are going for the closer to nature range as i want to breast feed yet sometimes express for luke to be able to feed the baby yet i also want enough bottle incase i cant

speed packing your maternity bag lol, i havent a clue where to start

when will they tell you whether you need a section or not?

i called the hospital and they told me to rest and take a couple of paracentmol and have a warm bath and baby being so active is good....im pretty certain baby is now head down as im getting mega kicks in my ribs and 2 at once so i know its not the head.

i love getting parcels, im waiting for one from america and some more clothes lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

28 should keep you going a littlewhile lol! I have held off buying too many babygros etc in case I go full term and produce the 10lber they are suggesting - newborn say up to about 9lbs so at the moment we are buying 0-3 months on the basis that hubby will dash to tesco across the road from the hospital and buy a load of newborn if baby takes us by surprise in the meantime. 

Im hoping the same re feeding. We bought the Tommy Tippee one as my friend is giving me a load of those bottles for that one so we just need to get new teats - but thats another minefield!! 

It's good you have an active baby - my friend was telling me yesterday she never felt her daughter kick due to where her placenta was lying . When baby is head down he is doing rugby practice, when breech she is ballet dancing - and there are times when it is breakdancing and doing acrobatics! 
  
Gonna discuss "birth wishes" with midwife tomorrow - that was the one big question on my list for the consultant yesterday - but I had given up trying to get any sense out of the dr I saw by that stage


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh birth wishes, do you have many lol......im starting to think about it

tbh hun i didnt think i had brought many and ravan gave me a ton  too. 

god yeah bottles are a minefield i think everything is

been chatting with luke and he said our little one was very active in the night lol think he must have been having kicks in his back lol

taffy and michelle hope the appointments go well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

hugs to all mums, babes, and bumps x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara glad you got it sorted and hope they go away soon so you can relax

Taffy hope your feeling better this evening

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

been having them all day but gona rest with my feet up now and tomorrow too. been chatting with my mum  and she use to get them too.

hope the flower arranging went ok, did you see your boss?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No lol went to florist to get flowers for my boss pmsl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im such a pleb and mix everything up lately!

right im off for my dinner, luke has football on boo boo so i will be back


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just come back from MW and everything is in the right place for the times.  had bloods done and i know it will come back high risk and i am expecting this but it still does not mean that i will definitely have a downs baby.  MW said numbers are already high and this is why it prob will come back as high risk.  I am not having amino.  She said to stop worrying now i am well established with my pregnancy, i heard the hb which was going strong.  

Kara and Taffy hope you are better today


Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

isnt that heartbeat a wonderful thing!   Glad everything is going well for you.

Taffy how you feeling?

Kara hope you feel better today.  

Morning all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Ravan, see you Monday really looking forward to seeing sam


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

will definatELY


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

that was sam interfering with the keyboard  I was going to say.We will definately be there.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll try to be there by 5 hun.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

That sounds like all good news to me Michelle  
Hope that you are able to stop worrying (or at least worry a bit less lol!!)

I'm feeling ok today - thank you  
Been to see the physio this morning about the pain and stiffness in my pelvis. He was very lovely and gave me a thorough check over (seems I'd better get used to all this pulling and prodding into unseemly shapes by strangers!) 
I am now sporting a delightful little support belt ..... most fetching, as you can imagine!  
Not much they can really do at the moment - but they will see me again in a couple of weeks just to keep an eye on things - and after baby arrives will see me more frequently to get things back to normal. 
Been advised to keep as mobile as possible and suggested doing some swimming / aqua natal.

Midwife at 1pm for me  (Will report back later!)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy i wished we lived closer i love swimming and would join you.  Only a few more weeks hun and it will all be worth it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

glad MW went well michelle

taffy hope your appointment goes well and it seems you will be busy with appointments after your baby comes, is the support belt comfy

hiya ravan matey

ive only just got up


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope your feeling better today and have no more braxton hicks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so far today ive had 2 very early this morning when i moved quick, baby was quieter last night and this morning so i think my uterus has had a little rest. luke was up at 545am some scum bags had broken into the garage and smashed all the trucks!! 

i have been sleeping on and off and omg i must have needed it. think i have to slow down and stop over doing things

my mw said to call her if i was still having them and she would get me in to see my con tomorrow so im not sure what to do


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hee hee - It is a bit of a long way to go for a swim hun - lol 

Kara - Its afternoon now lol 
Glad you got some rest - you need to be slowing down a bit and taking it easy - 
If you are still anxious then speak to midwife and see consultant - dont get yourself stressed out about things 

Hello Ravan  - see Sams is up to mischief again  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

opps so it is afternoon lol
think i will call her and see what see suggests


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

spoke to the mw and this one is really on the ball, she said its great that the BH have calmed down but she would like me to be checked tomorrow just for peace of mind.

michelle who is your mw? do you have a group of them


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

That's good Kara  Hope they can put your mind at rest tomorrow 

Been to see midwife - baby still measuring 3 weeks ahead (way off the scale!!), good HB, only trace of protein in my urine today. She checked my more recent blood results from the maternity ward and they have continued to be much the same - apart from iron being even lower - so just waiting on tests done on Monday now - which I probably wont get till I go back on 1st Feb. I have been really pleased with the monitoring I have had - but the feedback not so much. I think its just a case of they'll be in touch if there's a problem! They wont decide whether I need a c-section till scan at 36 weeks - but likely they will induce me early with a view to doing an emergency c-section if needed. 

I have a named midwife - but there are 2 midwives that work together and I have seen both equally - but they communicate well and always seem on the ball and I like them both, which helps. 

Oh and I got my letter from work confirming my maternity leave - I don't go back till 15th March 2011 - Yay!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy glad it went well and you kinda know the way forward now. your work are on the ball regarding your maternity leave.
will they induce due to the size?

i have just put a wash in wash out on my hair and even through you can still see my roots it has toned down the bleach so im well pleased as it was looking awful lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi guys sorry had to do some work lol

Yeah i have a team of mws, mine this morning was lovely.  I feel on cloud 9 today, just want to scream from the roof tops about it all (don't worry guys i won't)

Better to be safe Kara my mw said ring at any time that is what we are there for

Taffy i love swimming lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont go climbing no roofs in your condition lol. its great you on cloud 9

i have a team of mw's too, the mw yesterday said to call anytime which is good to know

im off to view nursery funiture in abit yay, been chilling out most of the day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we brought the nursery set and omg we got such a bargain, really good quaility stuff, we are very pleased i have to say and it is a cotbed yay yay so now we need to get a mattress which kiddicare seems to be a good place to get one from.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yay - how exciting  
Let me know which mattress you buy - I have been looking on kiddicare but still undecided!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thinking a mid range one i think lol, i have to buy 3, one for moses basket, one for crib and one for cotbed

another minefield lol

luke is building the chest of drawers lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all,

taffy glad your app's went well today and that the mw are looking after you. how are you feeling now has the sickness stopped. wow no work until march 2011 that sounds fantastic

michelle glad that the mw has reasurred you and feel free to shout it out, will listen to see if i can hear you here. lol

kara glad the bh have easied and that you had a good sleep, start taking it easy now. well done on getting your furniture

raven hope sam is behaving


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

I had my scan appointment through today, 16th feb but i have to cancel my cons appointment because he wanted to see me after the scan.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is your con appointment before your scan?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Morning all.

Kara bet your nursery is looking good.
Taffy not long now  
Michelle scream it out lol Why shouldnt you,you've waited so long.
Queenie Sam is a bugger   had me up at 5am today,he's just gone back to sleep.Naughty Sam  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning all ...... including naughty Sam 
Michelle - scream and shout all you like - but like Kara says stay off the rootops lol
Kara - hope your consultant puts your mind at rest today - is it cervix scan too?  Hope all is good for you  
I love swimming too Michelle - but dont think I have a cossie that will go anywhere near me now    
Hello Ravan and Miriam - are Sam and Maia keeping you both busy? 
Hi Queenie - how you doing? Not long to go for your appt now.
Ebonie - hows things with you - and how is your neice and her little one doing?
Cath, Claire - hope all ok with you both 
Im off to  work today - yay - no appointments for me today  
x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

your off work and up so early Taffy lol you should make the most of your sleeptime


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara good luck with app today. hope it goes well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies and babies....hiya sam my bestest buddy lol

yeah just a cervix scan really but they tend to look at baby too

just a quickie to say good luck today claire with your scan.

see you all later


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hope everything is okay today Kara,thinking of you.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Kara for remembering and wishing me luck for the scan.  Everything went OK, bubs is growing well.

Hope your scan went OK?

Hope everyone is OK?

Sorry no personals, not really good company tonight.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

claire i am so pleased all went well, i bet your saw such a difference today

well my cervix scan was at 1010am and all good there, baby still breech (loads of time to turn) but the MW there wanted me to see my con in tenby at 4pm regarding the braxton hicks and there was talk of steriods! freak me out a little. anyway i saw my con who said as long as the braxton hicks arent more than 4 in an hour then no need to worry or if they are or im worried to go in for assessment and they can do a swab test for preterm labour, she said the very good thing is we know these braxton hicks/pains arent changing my cervix lenght or causing funneling. i have to say she was great and helped alot. 
i have been told to rest more, she is happy with my working as its so quiet and said i will probably be doing less in work and you know what she is right

baby was opening and closing mouth at the scan and looked much bigger lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

forgot to say my lovely mum brought some baby bits today, changing box with goodies in yay yay


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara and Claire - glad to hear that your scans were all ok today 
I have been to work today and am absolutely shattered - so off for an early night  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy deffo has some rest hun

our steriliser arrived too which is very quick i only ordered it on tuesday i think lol. luke was building funiture til after midnight last night too, it is really really fab


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara and claire glad scans went well today.

hi to everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone today? good i hope

im still a little concerned over these braxton hicks but i think i just need to chill out and relax again. i am considering finishing work earlier now but will see how the next week or so goes, tbh im just finding it hard getting my **** out of bed in the morning lol, yet i am sleeping better since putting a pillow between my legs

luke sat in our nursery last night looking at the new bits that my mum brought and what was delivered that made me feel all mushy lol

might order car seat and some more bits later as i really have to stay away from ebay or im just gona buy clothes.

my craving chip butty!!!!wft lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all hope everyone is fine

Kara glad they have got no worse and yeah i would think that giving up work earlier is a good idea especially if bh continues.  Your body is obviously trying to tell you something

Taffy hope you are feeling better today

Claire hope you feel better today aas well.  You must be on cloud 9 after the scan

Hi to queenie sugar and all the other girls, sorry brain not working this morning so can't remember who posts on here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you doing today? still up there on cloud 9

think im gona have a word with mw when i see her and maybe finish work at 32 to 34 weeks!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i would

I feel a lot more relaxed since she told me everything was in the right place for the weeks i am.  Just because i thought i did not have a bump.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Morning all,

Kara - glad all went well yesterday, make sure you rest more.
Michelle & Claire - Good to hear all is good with you. Are you finding time is flying by?
Ravan- How are you doing, and naughty Sam!! lol
Queenie- how are things with you?

I have just taken my dog Max to the vet to have his bits off!!!! Bless him, I'm nearly in tears. He has been selected to meet Princess Anne today as she is officially opening the surgery!! She is going into theatre while he's under!! May even make the local paper!lol My celebrity dog!!

Got my 20wk scan today so fingers crossed it all goes well!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cath good luck with scan and i hope your celebrity dog is ok after having his op.  Yeah time is flying, it still only feels like 5 minutes ago i was having tx again.  I bet it feels the same for you.

Are you feeling better now, hope you haven't had any more scares


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath max will be fine hunni and i bet he would have jump all over princess anne lol. all the best for your scan its gona be amazing. they checked everything so take it all in as it really is wonderful what they look at


god girls the time is flying


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My 20 week scan is on the 16th Feb so i am excited about that


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn right be excited, its not far away at all yippee

**** my boss has just told me they are looking into making people redundent! well i assume i would still get SMP


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Your still entitled to that and i'm not sure if he can do this check it out.  I will have a look as well

I might find out the flavour on the 20 week scan haven't decided


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh wow you might find out, how exciting, do you have any feeling either way?
i looked yesterday (couldnt help myself lol)at the scan between the legs and still havent a clue lol so no point guessing

we have our 4 D next week yay yay

i have text luke is work but from what i just googled i still get it or at least maternity allowance.....umm another thing i wonder is if im on maternity and they wana finish me do they still need to pay me redunancy

i have a mate whos dh is an employment lawyer so might email her now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You are still employed and you still should be entitled i would of thought, but best to check with someone who knows

No clue yet, wouldn't like to say

Got to go to dentist now for a filling and then off to the heath to see Jackies daughter who had a mjor op.  See you later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope your hospital visit goes well and your filling 

think im gona have to do some shopping as im bored and forgot my book


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Cath - good luck for your scan  20 weeks - Wow time is flying by! 
Hope you are feeling well  

Michelle - hope your dentist is gentle with you 

Kara - what a bummer. My friend is an employment lawyer too - let me know if you need any advice!
32-34 weeks sounds good Kara. I would finish today if I could!!!! 
I was so tired yesterday evening and had a lot pain in my pelvis after driving to and from work and walking about for meetings etc. I cant see me making it to 15th February lol! Roll on 4'o'clock! 

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks taffy thats great to know and might well call on your and your friend for advice

i find car rides a little uncomfy over bumps

can you finish before if need me? we do need a bump pic you know


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello all sorry not been posting much litttle madam is taking up all my time shes trying to stand up and kneel all the time and has 2 lovley bruises on her head ...hope you and bumps are all well cant believe how quick times going your tickers are moving so quick   i had letter yesterday so go for a ct scan on my kidney seems my cyst must of grown since last febuary ...kara didnt you say before theres a link with fertility drugs and kidneys?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam you must be busy with your princess hun. i know there is a link with gallstones and fertility drugs, not sure about kidney cysts, is this the same one as gave you trouble when you were pregnant ?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah had thiose pains on meet didnt i and when i went to see con so they scanned me last febuary but didnt have another scan till december whatever they have seen this time has made them call me for a ct scan was a bit worried but my mums seems to think its going to be polysistic kidney


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

try not to worry i know thats easier said then done but im sure it will be ok and its good they are looking after all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah hopefully its nothing ...hows you and bump what else you gotta do in nursery to finish it now ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we are fine, having some belly button pain but have just eaten alot lol

luke has to finish the funiture and put some shelves up and once the curtains arrive from the states he can put up some curtain hooks,then its on to my bit of telling him where to put stuff and putting things away and tidy, its very exciting and looks lush already


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh well you nearly finished then you are doing well we didnt even start papering mine till feb lol you will have to take pic of room when its done ...ive finally bought 2 baby gates to keep the monster caged in to the living room


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol does she need caging now lol bless her, cant wait to see you both

i know what luke is like and he has to fix his car ready for drifting and i wanted it all done by maternity leave. we have to buy alot more stuff, mattress, sheets etc but at least the biggest bits are done. we also have some other house bits to do

i only have 3 free weekends left before my maternity leave which is crazy.

i sat in the nursery last night and it is a lovely room and nice and light


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its mad going in there room isnt it feels mental! maias is the tidyest room in the house wont be like that in a few years tho   bet you cant wait to finish work we will have to have baby meets then in summer


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh deffo baby meets in the summer, need to find a nice park lol

yeah i am looking forward to finishing work cause i do feel tired now. 

i said to luke the other night that we are gona have a baby in this room in 13 or so weeks and we just looked at each other. tbh it still even now seem unreal, i sat there last night thinking how lucky we are and how it doesnt feel like my house with all the lovely baby stuff we have. i feel an overwhelming sense of joy in my heart. i just feel like the last 4 years of treatment have been worth all the blood, sweat and tears but i do think we have a naughtie little one in the making lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh im so exited cant wait for your labour txt lol i wonder if luke will cry with you when its born jeff did   be back on later madams waking and will need dinner


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think luke might cry, he did when we got our BFP. crikey that memory brings tears to my eyes now, he couldnt even speak and luke is not that type of guy .

that will be one of the most exciting texts i have ever sent lol

this baby is giving me some aches today, i think i have babys head inbetween my ribs and baby is stetching ouch lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Just popping in to say hello to all you ladies with bumps and little ones. Long may you all stay on cloud 9. Will catch up properly later, but good to see scans going well and lots of shopping being done!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cath hope scan went well.

michelle hope you are well and your dental app went ok

taffy hope your feeling well and not too tired.

miriam sounds like maia is keeping you busy.

kara your message about your nursery and how you and luke feel brought tears to my eyes.

raven and claire hope you are both well


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

evening all,not sure whats happening so going to read back a bit. 
So a quick hello Kara,mimi,queenie,sarah,miriam,taffy,cath and anyone I've misses 

Good to see Sam is not the only one who needs tied down Miriam  
Went to Clarks today to buy Sam his 1st proper walking shoes.....OMG he has big feet lol size 4H (the widest fitting they have)


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224675.0


----------

